# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ռոմա / AS Roma

## Աբելյան

20-րդ դարի սկզբում Հռոմում կային մի քանի ֆուտբոլային թիմեր. “Լացիո” (հիմնադրվել է 1900-ին), “Ռոման” (1903), “Ֆորտիտուդո” (1908), “Պրո Ռոմա” (1912), “Ալբա”, “Աուդաչե”: Սակայն թիմերի մեծ մասը թույլ էր և աղքատ: Նրանք տարիների ընթացքում միավորվում էին: 1926-ին Ալբայի և Աուդաչեի միավորումից առաջացավ Ալբա-Աուդաչե Ռոման, նույն թվականին, Ֆորտիտուդոյի և Պրո Ռոմայի միավորումից` Ֆորտիտուդո Պրո Ռոման: 1 տարի անց վերջին երկուսը միավորվեցին Ռոմանի հետ և առաջացավ Ռոման: Ակումբի հիմնադրման ամսաթիվը համարվում է հուլիսի 22-ը: 1929 թվականին մեկնարկեց Սերիա Ա-ն: Ռոման մասնակցողների թվում էր: Կարմրադեղինները առաջին 7 մրցաշրջանում հիանալի հանդես եկան. վատագույն արդյունքը եղավ 6-րդ տեղը, 2 անգամ թիմը դարձավ փոխչեմպիոն, մեկ անգամ գրավեց 3-րդ տեղը: 1930-31 մրցաշրջանում Ռուդոլֆո Վոլկը խփեց 29 գնդակ: Այդ ընթացքում մայրաքաղաքային մյուս թիմը` Լացիոն, 5-րդ տեղից վեր չէր բարձրանում: Արագորեն “Ռոման” երկրպագուների մեծ բանակ հավաքեց: “Ռոմա” էին երկրպագում միջին խավի հռոմեացիները, իսկ “Լացիո”` քաղաքի բարձր խավը: 1940-41 մրցաշրջանը “Ռոմայի” համար դարձավ չեմպիոնական: 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ավարտից հետո, երբ վերսկսվեց 1943 թ. ընդհատված առաջնությունը, մի քանի տարի թիմին հետապնդում էին անհաջողությունները: 1950-51 մրցաշրջանի արդյունքներով “Ռոման” հրաժեշտ տվեց ուժեղագույնների խմբին: Սակայն մեկ տարվա ընթացքում թիմը վերադարձավ “Ա Սերիա” և սկսեց վերելք ապրել: 1960-61 մրցաշրջանում “Ռոման” հաղթեց ՈւԵՖԱ-յի (այդ ժամանակ` տոնավաճառների) գավաթում: Պեդրո Մանֆրեդինին 8 խաղում խփեց 12 գնդակ: 60-ականների ընթացքում թիմը 2 անգամ նվաճեց Իտալիայի գավաթը: Իսկական վերելքը սկսվեց 70-ականների վերջում: 1979/80, 1980/81 մրցաշրջաններում թիմը նվաճեց Իտալիայի գավաթը, 1982/83 մրցաշրջանում` Սկուդետտոն, 1983/84-ին և 1985/86-ին “Ռոման” դարձյալ հաղթեց գավաթում: 1984-ին “կարմրադեղինները” քիչ էր մնում հաղթեին Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում, սակայն եզրափակիչում “Լիվերպուլին” զիջեցին 11-մետրանոցներով: Թիմում փայլում էին Պրուցցոն, Ֆալկաոն, Կոնտին, Անչելոտտին և այլոք: 90-ականները նշանավորվեցին միայն մեկ գավաթով, որը թիմը նվաճեց 1990/91 մրցաշրջանում: Իրենց կարիերայի լավագույն տարիներն էին անցկացնում Կաֆուն, Ալդաիրը, Դի Բիաջոն և իհարկե, Տոտտին: Չնայած դրան` “Ռոման” 10 տարի ոչ մի տիտղոս չէր նվաճում: Թիմը գլխավորեց Ֆաբիո Կապելլոն (1999): 2000/2001 մրցաշրջանում “Ֆիորենտինայից” եկավ Գաբրիել Բատիստուտան: Թիմը 3-րդ անգամ նվաճեց չեմպիոնի կոչումը: Նույն թվականին թիմը առաջին անգամ իր պատմության մեջ նվաճեց Իտալիայի սուպերգավաթը: Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում “Ռոման” գրավեց 2-րդ տեղը: 2002/03 մրցաշրջանը կարելի էր ձախողված համարել: Առաջին 3 խաղերում “Ռոման” պարտվեց “Բոլոնիային”, “Մոդենային” և “Ռեալին”: Հետագայում էլ թիմը շարունակում էր միավորներ կորցնել կարևոր խաղերում: Եղան խաղեր, որոնցում “Ռոման” փայլեց. օրինակ` “Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու” մարզադաշտում արքայական թիմի նկատմամբ տարած հաղթանակը (մինչ այդ, թիմը 40 տարի չէր կարողանում Իսպանիայում հաղթել), “Մեստալիայում” “Վալենսիայի” նկատմամբ տարած 0-3 հաշվով հաղթանակը, հաղթանակը Միլանի նկատմամբ 2-1 հաշվով, սակայն ընդհանուր առմամբ “Ռոման” վատ հանդես եկավ: Առաջնությունում թիմը գրավեց 8-րդ տեղը: Չեմպիոնների լիգայում թիմը կարող էր ¼ եզրափակիչ դուրս գալ, սակայն վճռորոշ խաղում, ունենալով “Այաքսի” դարպասը գրավելու բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններ, չկարողացավ ձեռք բերել ցանկալի 3 միավորները, որոնք, ինչպես խաղի վերջում պարզվեց, դարձյալ չէին փրկի թիմին, քանի որ “Վալենսիան” հաղթել էր “Արսենալին”, զրոյի հավասարեցնելով “Ռոմայի”` հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու հնարավորությունները: Գավաթի խաղարկությունում թիմը կարծես հաջող էր հանդես գալիս, բայց եզրափակիչում 1-4 հաշվով “Օլիմպիկոյում” “Միլանին” զիջելուց հետո թիմը գործնականում զրկվեց գավաթից (Միլանում խաղն ավարտվեց 2-2 հաշվով): Բատիստուտան, որը կորցրել էր արդյունավետությունը, տեղափոխվեց Ինտեր: Փոխարենը թիմում ի հայտ էր գալիս Անտոնիո Կասսանոյի տաղանդը: 2003/04 մրցաշրջանում Տոտտիի և Կասսանոյի օգնությամբ “Ռոման” դարձավ Իտալիայի փոխչեմպիոն: “Ռոման” էր, որ ամենաշատ գնդակն էր այդ մրցաշրջանում խփել “Ա Սերիայում”, և “Ռոման” էր, որ ամենաքիչ գոլն էր ընդունել սեփական դարպասը: “Ռոման” խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց և “Ինտերին”, և “Յուվենտուսին”: Կասսանոն գնաց “Ռեալ”, Կապելլոն` “Յուվենտուս”, իր հետ տանելով Էմերսոնին ու Զեբինային: Այդ ամենը բացասաբար անդրադարձավ թիմի ելույթների վրա: Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում “Ռոման” դարձյալ գրավեց 8-րդ տեղը առաջնությունում: Չեմպիոնների լիգայում թիմը խմբային փուլում վաստակեց ընդամենը 1 միավոր: Բոլորը հիշում են “Ռոմա”-“Դինամո Կիև” խաղում Ֆիլիպ Մեքսեսի հեռացումը առաջին կեսում, որից հետո երկրպագուները թշնամաբար տրամադրվեցին հանդիպման գլխավոր մրցավար Անդերս Ֆրիսկի նկատմամբ: Արդյունքում ընդմիջման գնացող մրցավարը տրիբունաներից կրակայրիչով հարված ստացավ դեմքին: “Ռոման” սեփական հարկի տակ մյուս 2 հանդիպումները անցկացրեց առանց հանդիսատեսի: Թիմը դարձյալ ձախողեց մրցաշրջանը: Մոնտելլան, որը լավագույն ռմբարկու դառնալու հնարավորություն ուներ, վերջին տուրերում առհասարակ գոլի հեղինակ չդարձավ: Ինչպես 2 տարի առաջ, թիմը նորից դուրս եկավ “Կոպա Իտալիայի” եզրափակիչ, բայց այս անգամ զիջեց Միլանյան մյուս թիմին` “Ինտերին”: Նույնը կրկնվեց նաև 2005/06 մրցաշրջանում: 2004/05 մրցաշրջանում “Ռոման” 4 մարզիչ գլխավորեցին. Չեզարե Պրանդելլի, Ռուդի Ֆյոլլեր, Լուիջի դել Ների, Բրունո Կոնտի, բայց ոչ ոք չէր կարողանում թիմի խաղը կարգավորել: 2005/06 մրցաշրջանը թիմը անցկացրեց Լուչիանո Սպալետտիի օրոք: Սկզբում ամեն ինչ նույն կերպ էր ընթանում: “Ռոման”, ինչպես նախորդ մրցաշրջանում, աչքի էր ընկնում իր անկայուն խաղով: 2005 թ. վերջում թիմը սկսեց կայուն խաղ ցույց տալ. 11 խաղ անընդմեջ “Ռոման” հաղթեց մրցակիցներին, “Ա Սերիայում” սահմանելով ռեկորդ: Թիմը մրցաշրջանը ավարտեց 5-րդ տեղում, սակայն, հայտնի պատճառներով, թիմը հռչակվեց Իտալիայի փոխչեմպիոն և իրավունք ստացավ մասնակցել Չեմպիոնների Լիգային: 2006/07 մրցաշրջանը “Ռոման” սկսեց անհաջողությամբ. Իտալիայի Սուպերգավաթի խաղարկությունում թիմը 3-0 հաշվով հաղթում էր “Ինտերին”: Քչերն էին կասկածում, որ “Ռոման” կնվաճի իր 2-րդ Սուպերգավաթը: Սակայն, մրցակիցը մինչ հանդիպման ավարտը 3 գնդակ խփեց: Հաղթիղը որոշվելու էր լրացուցիչ ժամանակում: “Ինտերը” խփեց 4-րդ գնդակը: “Ռոման”, որը 5 տարի ոչ մի տիտղոս չէր նվաճել, զրկվեց այդ հնարավորությունից նաև այս անգամ: Ընդհանրապես, “Ինտերը” դառձավ “Ռոմայի” գլխավոր մրցակիցը և Սուպերգավաթում, և “Ա Սերիայում”, և “Կոպպա Իտալիայում”: Առաջնությունում “Ինտերը” նույնպես ուժեղ գտնվեց: Փոխարենը Գավաթի խաղարկությունում հաղթեց “Ռոման”: Եթե չհաշվենք Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի ¼ եզրափակիչում “Մանչեստր Յունայթեդից” կրած 7-1 հաշվով պարտությունը, ապա մրցաշրջանը կարելի է հաջողված համարել: Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում թիմը հասավ մինչև ¼ եզրափակիչ, առաջնությունում տարավ ամենախոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակը (“Ռոմա”-“Կատանիա” 7-0) և դարձավ միակ թիմը, որը հաղթեց “Ինտերին”: Գավաթի խաղարկությունում “Ինտերը” “Ռոմայից” կրեց մրցաշրջանում իր միակ խոշոր հաշվով պարտությունը (6-2), Տոտտին 26 գոլով դարձավ առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկու և նվաճեց ոսկե խաղակոշիկը: Այսօրվա դրությամբ “Ռոմայի” կիսապաշտպանական գիծը իտալիայում լավագույններից է, եթե ոչ լավագույնը: Սպալետտին հիանալի թիմ է ստեղծել: Հույս ունենանք, որ այս մրցաշրջանում “Ռոման” ավելի մեծ հաջողությունների խասնի:
  1952 թվականից “Ռոման” խաղում է “Ստադիո Օլիմպիկոյում” (82500): Թիմը Իտալիայում հայտնի է իր տաքարյուն երկրպագուներով, որոնք տարբեր ժամանակներում աչքի են ընկել իրենց պահվածքով: 1979 թ. առաջին անգամ իտալական ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ ստադիոնում մահվան դեպք գրանցվեց: Սպանվեց “Լացիոյի” երկրպագուներից մեկը` Վինչենցո Պապարելլին: Այո, մանավանդ “Լացիոյի” հետ խաղերում երկրպագուները ցույց են տալիս իրենց եռանդը: Հռոմեական դերբին ոչ միայն կատաղի պայքար է 2 ակումբների ֆուտբոլիստների միջև, այլ նաև պայքարում են 2 թիմերի երկրպագուները: "Ռոմայի" երկրպագուների անկարգությունների պատճառով 2004 թ. մարտին դադարեցվեց մայրաքաղաքային հերթական դերբին, նույն թվականի աշնանը՝ Կիևի "Դինամոյի" հետ խաղը:
  Թիմը ունի իր հիմնը (“Ռոմա, Ռոմա, Ռոմա”), որը հնչում է ամեն խաղից առաջ, իսկ հաղթանակի դեպքում խաղից հետո հնչում է նաև “Շնորհակալություն, Ռոմա” երգը:
  “Ռոմայի” ֆուտբոլիստները խաղում են կարմիր մարզաշապիկներով: Թիմի խորհրդանիշն է Հռոմուլլոսին և Հռոմոսին կերակրող գայլը (այդ պատճառով թիմին անվանում են նաև “գայլեր”):

web adress: www.asromacalcio.it

----------


## Սամվել

> Եղան խաղեր, որոնցում “Ռոման” փայլեց. օրինակ` “Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու” մարզադաշտում արքայական թիմի նկատմամբ տարած հաղթանակը (մինչ այդ, թիմը 40 տարի չէր կարողանում Իսպանիայում հաղթել


Նոստալգիա  :Love:  :Blush: …ոնց էի ուրախացել այդ օրը…

Ասեմ որ Ռոման էլ այն 3-4 թիմերից է որոնց ես համակրում եմ…հուսով եմ այս տարի լավ կդրսևորի իրեն :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

*թիմի հայտնի մարզիչները.*
Gunnar Nordahl 1958-1959
Helenio Herrera 1968-1970, 1971-1972
Sven Goran Ericsson 1984-1986
Carlo Mazzone 1993-1996
Carlos Bianchi 1996
Zdenek Zeman 1997-1999
Fabio Capello 1999-2004
Rudi Voeller 2004
Luigi del Neri 2004-2005
Bruno Conti 2005
Luciano Spaletti 2005-

*աշխարհի չեմպիոնները.*
որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, Ռոման իր պատմության մեջ ունեցել է ընդամենը 13 աշխարհի չեմպիոններ.
Luigi Allemandi (1934) 
Attilio Ferraris IV (1934) 
Eraldo Monzeglio (1934) 
Pietro Serantoni (1938) 
Bruno Conti (1982) 
Thomas Berthold (1990) 
Rudi Völler (1990) 
Aldair (1994) 
Vincent Candela (1998) 
Cafu (2002) 
Daniele De Rossi (2006) 
Francesco Totti (2006) 
Simone Perrotta (2006)

փաստորեն էդքան էլ տարօրինակ չի, որովհետև նայեցի Ռեալը 12 հատ աշխարհի չեմպիոն ա ունեցել

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Իմ սիրած թիմնա, ուուուուուուուուխխխխխխխխ  :Yahoo: 
AS ROMA ընդմիշտ :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

*թիմի կազմը.*


*դարպասապահներ. 

1  Gianluca Curci 
25  Carlo Zotti 
27  Júlio Sérgio Bertagnoli 
32  Doni GK

պաշտպաններ. 

2  Christian Panucci
4  Juan 
5  Philippe Mexès 
21  Matteo Ferrari 
22  Max Tonetto 
34  Gianluca Freddi 
77  Marco Cassetti 

կիսապաշտպաններ.

7  David Pizarro 
8  Alberto Aquilani 
11  Rodrigo Taddei 
14  Ludovic Giuly 
16  Daniele De Rossi 
17  Edgar Álvarez 
20  Simone Perrotta 
26  Adrian Piţ 
28  Aleandro Rosi 
29  Ahmed Barusso 
30  Mancini 
33  Matteo Brighi 
35  Massimiliano Marsili 

հարձակվողներ. 

9  Mirko Vučinić
10  Francesco Totti  
18  Mauro Esposito 
19  Keivan Zarineh 
23  Shabani Nonda* 


*միջմրցաշրջանային տրանսֆերները.*

եկել են.
Edgar Álvarez (Messina) 
Matteo Brighi (Chievo) 
Shabani Nonda (Blackburn Rovers) 
Samuel Kuffour (Livorno) 
Carlo Zotti (Sampdoria) 
Adrian Pit (Bellinzona)
Ahmed Barusso (Rimini)
Juan (Bayer Leverkusen)
Mauro Esposito (Cagliari)
Keivan Zarineh (Rieti)
Ludovic Giuly (Barcelona)

գնացել են.
Alessandro Tulli (Lecce) 
Daniele Corvia (Siena) 
Damiano Ferronetti (Parma) 
Giuseppe Scurto (Chievo) 
Gianluca Comotto (Torino) 
Alessandro Simonetta (Arezzo) 
Christian Wilhelmsson (Nantes (վարձավճարով)) 
Gilberto Martinez (Brescia) 
Rodrigo Defendi (Tottenham) 
Francesco Tavano (Valencia) 
Daniele Magliocchetti (Cagliari (վարձավճարով))
Simone Palermo (Rimini (վարձավճարով))
Ricardo Faty (Bayer Leverkusen (վարձավճարով))
Daniele Galloppa (Siena)
Gianluca Galasso (Bari)
Andrea Giacomini (Vicenza)
Stefano Okaka Chuka (Modena (վարձավճարով))
Alessio Cerci (Pisa (վարձավճարով))
Vincenzo Montella (Sampdoria (վարձավճարով))




անցած մրցաշրջանի թիմը.

----------


## Աբելյան

*Antonello Venditti-"Roma, Roma, Roma"*
Roma Roma Roma
core de sta citta
unico grande amore
de tanta e tanta gente
che fai sospira 

Roma Roma Roma
lasciace canta ,
da sta voce nasce un coro
so centomila voci
c'hai fatto innamora 

Roma Roma bella
t'ho dipinta io,
gialla come er sole
rossa come er core mio Roma

Roma Roma Roma
nun te fa incanta
tu sei nata grande
e grande hai da resta 

Roma Roma Roma
core de sta citta
unico grande amore
de tanta e tanta gente
c'hai fatto innammora  
==============================
==============================
*Antonello Venditti-"Grazie Roma"*

Dimmi cos'è? 
Che ci fa sentire amici anche se non ci conosciamo 
Dimmi cos'è? 
Che ci fa sentire uniti anche se siamo lontani. 
Dimmi cos'è? Cos'è? 
Che batte forte forte forte in fondo al cuore 
Che ci toglie il respiro e ci parla d'amore. 

Grazie Roma 
che ci fai piangere e abbracciarci ancora. 
Grazie Roma, grazie Roma 
che ci fai vivere e sentire ancora 
una persona nuova. 

Dimmi cos'è? cos'è? 
Quella stella grande grande in fondo al cielo 
che brilla dentro di te e grida forte forte dal tuo cuore. 

Grazie Roma 
che ci fai piangere e abbracciarci ancora. 
Grazie Roma, grazie Roma 
che ci fai vivere e sentire ancora 
una persona nuova. 

Dimmi chi è? 
Che me fa sentì importante anche se non conto niente, 
che me fa Re quando sento le campane la domenica mattina 
Dimmi chi è? Chi è? 
Che me fa campà sta vita così piena de problemi 
e che me da coraggio se tu non me voi bene. 

Grazie Roma 
che ci fai piangere e abbracciarci ancora. 
Grazie Roma, grazie Roma 
che ci fai vivere e sentire ancora 
una persona nuova...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Շատ լավն են, հատկապես՝

                           Antonello Venditti-"Roma, Roma, Roma"  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Rudolfo Volk*
Ռոմայի պատմության մեջ լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկը ծնվել է 1906 թ. հունվարի 14-ին, Խորվաթիայում: Թիմում խփել է 103 գոլ, որոնցից 29-ը՝ 1930/31 մրցաշրջանի Իտալիայի առաջնությունում, որը Ռոմայի ֆուտբոլիստները մինչ օրս չեն կրկնել: Վոլկը մահացել է 1983 թվականին, Հռոմում:

*Pedro Waldemar Manfredini* 
Ծնվել է 1935 թվականին: 1959-1966 թթ. անց է կացրել Ռոմայում, այդ ընթացքում դառնալով ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթակիր (8 խաղում խփելով 12 գոլ), "Ա Սերիայի" լավագույն ռմբարկու, և Իտալիայի գավաթակիր: Կարիերայի ավարտին հանդես է եկել "Բրեշիայում" և "Վենեցիայում":

*Gunnar Nordahl*
Շվեդ մեծ հարձակվող, Եվրոպայի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկը: Ծնվել է 1921 թ. հոկտեմբերի 19-ին: Հայրենիքում անց է կացրել 12 մրցաշրջան՝ 213 խաղում խփելով 217 գոլ: 1949 թ. տեղափոխվել է Միլան: 8 տարվա ընթացքում այնտեղ խփեց 200-ից ավել գնդակ՝ 5 անգամ դառնալով Իտալիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկու: Միլանում անցկացրած հենց առաջին մրցաշրջանում Նորդալը առաջնությունում խփեց 35 գոլ, սահմանելով ռեկորդ, որը մինչ օրս չի կրկնվել և դժվար թե կրկնվի մոտակա մի քանի տասնամյակում: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, նա "Ա Սերիայում" խփել է 225 գոլ: Ավելի շատ խփել է միայն Սիլվիո Պիոլան: Կարիերայի վերջին 2 տարիները անց է կացրել Ռոմայում՝ 34 խաղում խփելով 15 գոլ: Հետագայում նա 1 մրցաշրջան մարզեց Ռոման, իսկ նրա որդին նույնպես դարձավ հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստ: 1942-1948 թթ. Նորդալը խաղացել է ազգային հավաքականում՝ 33 խաղում խփելով 43 գոլ: Տեղափոխվելով Միլան՝ նա ստիպված էր ավարտել իր ելույթները հավաքականում: Եթե նա մնար հավաքականում, ապա շվեդները աշխարհի առաջնություններում մեծ հաջողությունների կհասնեին: 1948 թ. Լոնդոնի Օլիմպիական խաղերում հենց Շվեդիայի ֆուտբոլի հավաքականն էր, որ նրա գլխավորությամբ նվաճեց ոսկե մեդալներ: Նորդալը մահացավ 1995 թ. սեպտեմբերի 15-ին՝ 73 տարեկան հասակում: Նորդալը ունի շուրջ 2 տասնյակ տիտղոսներ:

*Fabio Cudicini* 
Դարպասապահ Ֆաբիո Կուդիչինին ծնվել է 1935 թ.: Կարիերայի հիմնական մասը անց է կացրել Ռոմայում և Միլանում, որի հետ 1969 թ. նվաճել է Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթը: Նա "Չելսիի" դարպասապահ Կարլո Կուդիչինիի հայրն է: Ֆաբիոյի հայրը նույնպես հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստ էր ժամանակին: Չնայած իր հուսալի խաղին՝ Կուդիչինին երբեք հանդես չի եկել Իտալիայի հավաքականում:

էս էլ Նորդալը ու Կուդիչինին.

----------


## Rossoner

Հետաքրքիր ա էտ Silvio Pirlon, Andrea Pirlo-ի հետ կապ ունի

----------


## Աբելյան

Սիլվիո Պիոլա ա, Պիրլո չի  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Fabio Capello*
Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ մեծագույն մարզիչներից մեկը ծնվել է 1946 թ. հունիսի 18-ին: Կապելլոն իր՝ ֆուտբոլիստի կարիերան անց է կացրել (1964-1979 թթ.) Ս.Պ.Ա.Լ.-ում, Ռոմայում (որի կազմում դարձել է Իտալիայի գավաթակիր), Յուվենտուսում և Միլանում: Յուվենտուսում նա անց է կացրել 7 մրցաշրջան՝ 239 խաղում խփելով 41 գոլ: Կապելլոն խաղացել է նաև Իտալիայի ազգային հավաքականում (32 խաղ, 8 գոլ)՝ մասնակցելով Մունդիալ 74-ին: Կապելլոն վիթխարի հաջողությունների հասավ որպես մարզիչ: Նրա գլխավորած բոլոր թիմերը դարձել են իրենց երկրների չեմպիոններ: Նրա առաջին թիմը Միլանն էր. Մալդինի, Բարեզի, Սավիչևիչ... թիմը 5 տարվա ընթացքում 4 անգամ դարձավ Իտալիայի չեմպիոն՝ 58 խաղ անընդմեջ լինելով անպարտելի: 1994 թ. Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի եզրափակիչում Միլանը 4-0 հաշվով ջախջախեց Բարսելոնին: 1996 թ. Կապելլոն հեռացավ թիմից և մեկ մրցաշրջան գլխավորեց Ռեալը, որը դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն: Վերադառնալով Իտալիա՝ Կապելլոն դարձյալ գլխավորեց Միլանը: 1999 թ. Կապելլոյի հերթական թիմը դարձավ Ռոման: Ռոման, որը 10 տարի ոչ մի արդյունքի չէր հասնում, 2 տարվա ընթացքում դարձավ չեմպիոն: 2004-2006 թթ. Կապելլոն մարզում էր Յուվենտուսը: Իտալիայի առաջնությունում թիմը 2 մրցաշրջաններն էլ ավարտեց առաջին տեղում: Բայց, ինչպես հայտնի է, Յուվենտուսին զրկեցին 2 տիտղոսներից էլ: Կապելլոն թողեց թիմը: Վերջին մրցաշրջանում Կապելլոն ոտքի կանգնեցրեց Ռեալին, որը 2003 թվից ի վեր ոչ մի տիտղոս չէր նվաճում: Չնայած դրան՝ Ռամոն Կալդերոնը հեռացրեց նրան աշխատանքից: Մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում Ռեալը հաճախ էր սայթաքում, հատկապես՝ սեփական հարկի տակ: Հաճախակի էին դառնում խոսակցությունները, որ մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո Կապելլոն հեռանալու է թիմից: Կապելլոն էր, որ խաղադաշտ դուրս չէր հանում Ռոնալդոյին և Բեքհեմին: Ամեն դեպքում, Կապելլոն արեց այն, ինչը չէին կարողանում անել Կամաչոն, Լուշեմբուրգոն և Կարոն: Ներկա դրությամբ Կապելլոն թիմ չունի: Խոսակցություններ կան, որ նա նոր մրցաշրջանում մարզելու է ԱՄՆ-ի ակումբներից մեկը: Որպես մարզիչ՝ Կապելլոն ունի տասից ավել տիտղոսներ՝ Իտալիայի 7-ակի չեմպիոն, Իսպանիայի կրկնակի չեմպիոն, Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթակիր, Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթակիր (Միլանի հետ), Իտալիայի քառակի սուպերգավաթակիր:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Joaquín Peiró Lucas* 

Խոակին Պեյրոն ծնվել է 1936 թ. հունվարի 29-ին, Մադրիդում: Ֆուտբոլիստի կարիերայի հիմնական մասը անցել է Ատլետիկոյում և Ինտերում: Ինտերի կազմում մեկ անգամ հաղթել է Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում: Խաղացել է նաև Ռոմայում և Տորինոյում: Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում մասնակցել է 1962 (որտեղ դարձել է գոլի հեղինակ) և 1966 թթ. Աշխարհի առաջնություններին: 1968-1970 թթ. եղել է Ռոմայի ավագը: Կարիերան ավարտելուց հետո մարզել է Մուրսիան, Ատլետիկոն և Մալագան, որտեղ էլ 2004 թ. ավարտել է իր մարզչական աշխատանքը:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Carlo Ancelotti*
Ծնվել է 1959 թ. հունիսի 10-ին: Խաղացել է Պարմայոմ, Ռոմայում և Միլանում: Եղել է 80-ականների սկզբի Ռոմայի ավագը, թիմի կազմում 1 անգամ նվաճելով "Սկուդետոն", 4 անգամ՝ Իտալիայի գավաթը: Իտալիայի հավաքականի կազմում մասնակցել է "Մունդիալ-90"-ին:  1996-2001 թթ. մարզել է Պարման և Յուվենտուսը: 2001 թվականից մինչ օրս Անչելոտտին մարզում է Միլանը: Նրա գլխավորությամբ թիմը 2 անգամ հաղթեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում, մեկական անգամ Իտալիայի առաջնությունում և գավաթում: 2003 թ., Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում հաղթելուց հետո, նրա անունը գրվեց Մունյոսի, Տրապատոնիի, Ռայկարդի և Կրուիֆի անունների կողքին: Այդ 5 մարզիչներն են միայն, որ հաղթել են Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում նաև որպես ֆուտբոլիստ:

*Bruno Conti*
Ծնվել է 1955 թ., Հռոմում: Ամբողջ կարիերան անց է կացրել որպես Ռոմայի ֆուտբոլիստ (1973-1990 թթ.), այդ ընթացքում 2 անգամ վարձավճարով խաղալով Ջենովայում: Իտալիայի հավաքականի կազմում մասնակցել է 1982 և 1986 թվականների աշխարհի առաջնություններին, որոնցից առաջինում դարձել է չեմպիոն: 2005 թ. առանց որևէ հաջողության մարզել է Ռոման:


Անչելոտտին ու Կոնտին

----------


## Աբելյան

*Paulo Roberto Falcão*
Ֆալկաոն աշխարհի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն կիսապաշտպաններից է: Ծնվել է 1953 թ. հոկտեմբերի 16-ին: 1972-1980 թթ. խաղացել է Ինտերնասիոնալում, այնուհետև տեղափոխվել է Ռոմա: 5 տարվա ընթացքում նա անցկացրել է 107 խաղ՝ դառնալով 22 գոլի հեղինակ: Նրա մականունն էր՝ "Հռոմի 8-րդ թագավոր": 1985-86 թթ. անցկացնելով Սան Պաոլոյում՝ Ֆալկաոն ավարտեց ֆուտբոլիստի իր կարիերան: Ֆալկաոն հանդես է եկել նաև ազգային հավաքականում՝ մասնակցելով 1982 և 1986 թթ. աշխարհի առաջնություններին: 1990-91 թթ. նա մարզել է Բրազիլիայի ազգային հավաքականը, 1994-1995 թթ.՝ Ճապոնիայի հավաքականը: Պելեն նրան դասել է ներկայումս ապրող լավագույն 125 ֆուտբոլիստների շարքը:

*Giuseppe Giannini*
Ջանինին (ծն. 20.8.1964) 14 տարի խաղացել է Ռոմայում, 5 տարի՝ Իտալիայի ազգային հավաքականում, դառնալով Իտալիայի եռակի գավաթակիր և Մունդիալ 90-ի բրոնզե մեդալակիր: Նա Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտիի ֆուտբոլային կուռքն է: Ռոմայի կազմում անցկացրել է 437 խաղ: Ավելի շատ խաղ անցկացրել են միայն Տոտտին և Ջակոմո Լոզին:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Herbert Prohaska*
Պրոհազկան համարվում է Ավտրաիայի վերջին 50 տարիների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը: Ծնվել է 1955 թ. օգոստոսի 8-ին, Վիեննայում: Խաղացել է Աուստրիայում, Ինտերում և Ռոմայում: Ազգային հավաքականի կազմում խաղացել է ավելի քան 10 տարի՝ մասնակցելով 1978 և 1982 թթ. Աշխարհի առաջնություններին: 1989 թ. Պրոհազկան ավարտել է ֆուտբոլիստի իր կարիերան և անցել է մարզչական աշխատանքի և մարզել Աուստրիան: 1993 թ. նրան վստահվեց Ավստրիայի ազգային հավաքականի ղեկը: Արդյունքում "Մունդիալ-98"-ի ընտրական փուլում Ավստրիացիները իրենց խմբում գրավեցին առաջին տեղը՝ միավորներ կորցնելով միայն 2-րդ տեղ գրաված Շոտլանդացիների հետ խաղերում: Աշխարհի առաջնությունում թիմը ներկայացավ տարեց կազմով. ֆուտբոլիստների մեծ մասը 30-ն անց էր: Ավստրիայի հավաքականը դարձավ, իմ կարծիքով առաջնության ամենատարօրինակ թիմը: Խմբային 3 խաղերում էլ "Ոսկե Ճպուռի" թիմը գնդակ էր խփում 90-րդ րոպեից հետո միայն: Արդյունքում Կամերունցիների և Չիլիացիների հետ խաղերը ավարտվեցին ոչ-ոքի, Իտալացիներին Ավստրիացիները պարտվեցին 2-1 հաշվով: 2 միավորով թիմը գրավեց 3-րդ տեղը, ինչը առավել քան բավարար արդյունք էր: Պրոհազկան մնաց հավաքականում: Բայց այն, ինչը տեղի ունեցավ Ավստրիացիների հետ "Եվրո 2000"-ի ընտրական փուլում, չափազանց զարմանալի էր: Պարտություն Իսրայելից 5-0 հաշվով, Իսպանացիներից՝ 9-0 հաշվով: Պրոհազկային վռնդեցին պաշտոնից:

*Roberto Pruzzo* 
Ծնվել է 1955 թ. Ապրիլի 1-ն: Խաղացել է Ջենովայում, Ռոմայում, Ֆիորենտինայում: Ռոմայի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ռմբարկուներից է: "Ա Սերիայում" մեկ խաղում խփած գոլերի քանակով 1986 թ սահմանել է ռեկորդ՝ Ռոմա-Ավելլինո խաղում խփելով 5 գոլ:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Dmitri Alenichev*
Հետխորհրդային Ռուսաստանի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը ծնվել է 1972 թ. հոկտեմբերի 20-ին: 1991-1993 թ. խաղացել է Լոկոմոտիվում, 1994-1998 թ.՝ Սպարտակում: 1998 թ. տեղափոխվել է Ռոմա, որտեղ մեկ տարի անցկացնելուց հետո վարձավճարով տրվել է Պերուջային: Իտալիայում 2 անհաջող մրցաշրջան անցկացնելուց հետո՝ 2000 թ. Ալենիչևը տեղափոխվեց Պորտու: Այնտեղ նա անցկացրեց իր լավագույն տարիները: Պորտուն հաղթանակով ավարտեց և 2003 թ. ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթը և 2004 թ. Չեմպիոնների Լիգան: Նա գոլ խփեց 2 եզրափակիչներում: Մինչ այդ միայն 3 ֆուտբոլիստներ էին կարողացել հաղթել և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում, և ՈւԵՖԱ-յի գավաթում, գոլ խփելով 2 եզրափակիչներում էլ (Կուման, Ռոնալդո, Ջերարդ): Ռուսաստանի հավաքականի կազմում Ալենիչևը խաղացել է 1996-2005 թթ.՝ մասնակցելով "Մունդիալ 2002"-ին: Կարիերան ավարտեց 2006 թ.: Ալենիչևը 1997 թ. ճանաչվել է Ռուսաստանի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ: Ունի 14 տիտղոսներ:

*Zbigniew Boniek*
Ծնվել է 1956 թ. մարտի 3-ին: 1982-1985 թթ. խաղացել է Յուվենտուսում, 1985-1988 թթ՝ Ռոմայում: Լեհաստանի հավաքականի կազմում անցկացրել է 80 խաղ՝ դառնալով 24 գոլի հեղինակ: "Մունդիալ 82"-ի բրոնզե մեդալակիրներից է: Բոնեկը Պելեի կողմից դասվել է այսօր ապրող լավագույն 125 ֆուտբոլիստների շարքը: 2001 թ. նա եկել էր Երևան՝ մասնակցելու հայ և լեհ վետերանների միջև խաղին: 2002 թ. Բոնեկը գլխավորեց Լեհաստանի ազգային հավաքականը, բայց՝ անհաջող: 5 խաղ հետո նա հեռացվեց պաշտոնից:

*Claudio Caniggia*
Արգենտինացի մեծ հարձակվող: Ծնվել է 1967 թ. հունվարի 9-ին, Բուենոս Այրեսում: Խաղացել է Ռիվեր Փլեյթում, Վերոնայում, Ատալանտայում, Ռոմայում, Բենֆիկայում, Բոկա Խունիորսում, Դանդիում, Ռեյնջերսում: Արգենտինայի հավաքականի կազմում խաղացել է 15 տարի՝ այդ ընթացքում խփելով 16 գոլ: Մասնակցել է աշխարհի 3 առաջնությունների, որոնցից 2-ում դուրս է եկել խաղադաշտ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ աշխարհի առաջնություններում մասնակցել է 8 խաղի՝ խփելով 4 գոլ: Կանիջայի շնորհիվ էր, որ "Մունդիալ-90"-ում արգենտինացիները պայքարից հանեցին բրազիլացիներին: Կանիջան էր, որ ընդհատեց Վալտեր Ձենգայի 517 րոպեանոց "չոր" ռեկորդը: Նրան անվանում էին և "քամու որդի", և "թռչուն", և "Էքսլ": "Մունդիալ 2002"-ում Կանիջան խաղադաշտ դուրս չեկավ, բայց ստացավ կարմիր քարտ, մրցավարին պահեստայինների նստարանից անպատվելու համար: Դա շվեդների հետ խմբային խաղն էր, որից հետո աշխարհի առաջնության գլխավոր ֆավորիտները դուրս մնացին հետագա պայքարից: Առաջնությունից հետո Կանիջան հեռացավ հավաքականից: 

*Amedeo Carboni*
Ծնվել է 1965 թ.: Կարիերայի մեծ մասը անց է կացրել Ռոմայում և Վալենսիայում: 1 տարի եղել է Ռոմայի ավագը: Իտալիայի հավաքականում անց է կացրել 18 խաղ: Կարիերան ավարտել է 2006 թ.՝ 41 տարեկան հասակում:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Luigi Di Biagio*
Ծնվել է 1971 թ. հունիսի 3-ին, Հռոմում: 1988-1995 թթ. խաղացել է Լացիոյում, Մոնցայում, Ֆոջիայում: 1995 թ. տեղափոխվել է Ռոմա: 1998 թ. Իտալիայի հավաքականի կազմում Դի Բիաջոն մասնակցեց աշխարհի առաջնությանը, որտեղ ֆրանսիացիների հետ 1/4 եզրափակիչում հետխաղյա 11-մետրանոցը անհաջող իրացրեց, Իտալացիներին դուրս թողնելով մրցաշարից: "Եվրո 2000"-ում Հոլանդացիների հետ կիսեզրափակիչում նա արդեն հետխաղյա 11-մետրանոցը վստահ իրացրեց: Իտալացիները դուրս եկան եզրափակիչ, բայց դարձյալ ֆրանսիացիները ուժեղ գտնվեցին: "Մունդիալ-2002"-ի ավարտից հետո Դի Բիաջոն հեռացավ հավաքականից: 1999-2003 թ. խաղացել է Ինտերում, որից հետո տեղափոխվել է Բրեշիա: 2007 թ. հունվարին Դի Բիաջոն տեղափոխվեց Ասկոլի: Թիմը չափազանց անհաջող էր հանդես գալիս "Ա Սերիայում" և Դի Բիաջոն չկարողացավ օգնել թիմին: Նոր մրցաշրջանում Դի Բիաջոն խաղալու է "Բ Սերիայում":

*Thomas Häßler*
Գերմանացի մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ: Ծնվել է 1966 թ. մայիսի 30-ին: Իր բեղմնավոր կարիերայի ընթացքում խաղացել է Քյոլնում, Յուվենտուսու, Ռոմայում, Կառլսռուեում, Բորուսիայում, "Մյունխեն 1860"-ում և Զալցբուրգում: Գերմանիայի հավաքականում հանդես է եկել 1988-2000 թ., 101 խաղում խփելով 11 գոլ: 1989 և 1992 թ. ճանաչվել է Գերմանիայի տարվա ֆուտբոլիստ: 1990 թ. դարձել է աշխարհի չեմպիոն, 1996 թ.՝ Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն: Ներկա դրությամբ Հասսլերը Նիգերիայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Բերտի Ֆոգտսի օգնականն է:

*Michael Konsel*
Ավստրիացի մեծ դարպասապահ: Ծնվել է Վիեննայում, 1962 թ. մարտի 6-ին: Պատանի հասակում խաղացել է Կրիցենդորֆում, "Ֆորտունա 05"-ում: 1985-1997 թթ. խաղացել է Վիեննայի Ռապիդում, որի կազմում դարձել է Ավստրիայի եռակի չեմպիոն, կրկնակի գավաթակիր, կրկնակի սուպերգավաթակիր: 90-ականների կեսերին ֆուտբոլային չափանիշներով տարեց Կոնսելը գտնվում էր իր կարիերայի գագաթնակետին: 3 անգամ նա ճանաչվեց Ավստրիական Բունդեսլիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահ, 2 անգամ՝ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ: 1997 թ. Կոնսելը տեղափոխվեց Ռոմա: 1998 թ. 36-ամյա Կոնսելը ճանաչվեց "Ա Սերիայի" լավագույն դարպասապահ: Կարիերան ավարտեց 40 տարեկան հասակում՝ Վենեցիայում: Ազգային հավաքականում անց է կացրել 43 խաղ՝ մասնակցելով 1990 և 1998 թթ. աշխարհի առաջնություններին:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Rudi Völler*
Ծնվել է 1960 թ. ապրիլի 13-ին: Որպես ֆուտբոլիստ 12 տարի հանդես է եկել Գերմանիայի հավաքականում, մասնակցելով 1986, 1990, 1994 թթ. աշխարհի առաջնություններին, որոնցում խփել է 8 գոլ: Ռոմայում խաղացել է 1987-1992 թթ.: 1996 թ. ավարտել է ֆուտբոլիստի իր կարիերան: "Եվրո-2000"-ում Գերմանիայի հավաքականի անհաջող ելույթերից հետո թիմի ղեկը վստահվեց նրան: Արդյունքում անփորձ Ֆյոլլերը գերմանացիներին դարձրեց Աշխարհի փոխչեմպիոններ: Եվրոպայի հերթական առաջնությունում Գերմանացիները դարձյալ չհաղթահարեցին խմբային փուլը: Ֆյոլլերը թողեց թիմը: Նրա վերջին թիմը եղավ Ռոման, որը նա մարզեց ընդամենը 1 ամիս:

*Angelo Peruzzi*
Ծնվել է 1970 թ. փետրվարի 16-ին: Մեծ հաջողությունների է հասել Յուվենտուսի կազմում՝ 3 անգամ դառնալով Իտալիայի չեմպիոն, 2 անգամ՝ Սուպերգավաթակիր, մեկական անգամ նվաճելով Չեմպոնների Լիգայի և Իտալիայի և ՈւԵՖԱ-յի գավաթը, 2 անգամ դառնալով Իտալիայի լավագույն դարպասապահ: 1995 թ. Պերուցցին անցկացրեց իր առաջին խաղը Իտալիայի ազգային հավաքականում (մինչ այդ նա օլիմպիական թիմի կազմում 2 խաղ էր անցկացրել 1992 թ. Բարսելոնի օլիմպիական խաղերում): Մյուս տարի նա Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում հավաքականի հիմնական դարպասապահն էր: Իտալացիները չնայած խմբում վաստակեցին 4 միավոր, բայց դուրս մնացին հետագա պայքարից: Պերուցցին պետք է լիներ հավաքականի հիմնական դարպասապահը նաև "Մունդիալ-98"-ում, բայց վնասվածքի պատճառով նրան փոխարինեց Ջանլուկա Պալյուկան: Վնասվածքը նրան խանգարեց խաղալ նաև "Եվրո-2000"-ում: 2000-2007 թթ. Պերուցցին անցկացրեց Լացիոյում, որտեղ էլ ավարտեց իր կարիերան: Նա ընդհանրապես չմասնակցեց "Մունդիալ-2002"-ին, "Եվրո-2004"-ում և "Մունդիալ-2006"-ում պահեստայինների թվում էր: Ամեն դեպքում, Պերուցցին լեգենդար դարպասապահ է: Նա այն քիչ դարպասապահներից է, որ իր կարիերայի ընթացքում ավելի քիչ գնդակ է բաց թողել, քան իր խաղերի թիվն է: Իտալիայի հավաքականում Պերուցցին 31 խաղում բաց է թողել ընդամենը 16 գոլ: Ընդհանրապես, Պերուցցին հավաքականի կազմում ոչ մի խաղում 2-ից ավել գոլ չի բաց թողել (ինչը չես ասի Բուֆոնի մասին): Հավաքականում նրա վերջին խաղը 2005 թ. Սլովենացիների հետ ընտրական փուլի խաղն էր: Բուֆոնը վնասվածք ուներ, այդ պատճառով Անջելոն 2 խաղ պաշտպանում էր ապագա չեմպիոնների դարպասը:

*Sinisհa Mihajlovic*
Ծնվել է 1969 թ. փետրվարի 20-ին, Վուկովարում (Խորվաթիա): Մանկությունն անցել է Բորովո գյուղում, որտեղ էլ նա սկսել է ֆուտբոլ խաղալ: 1988-1992 թթ. խաղացել է "Վոյվոդինա Նովի Սադ"-ում և Ցրվենա Զվեզդայում: Կարիերայի մնացած մասը՝ 1992-2006 թթ. անցկացրել է Իտալիայում, խաղալով Ռոմայում, Սամպդորիայում, Լացիոյում և Ինտերում: Միխայիլովիչը կարիերայի սկզբում կիսապաշտպան էր, այնուհետև՝ պաշտպան: Չնայած դրան՝ նա աչքի էր ընկնում իր արդյունավետ խաղով, քանի որ նա տուգանայինների մեծ վարպետ էր: Իմ կարծիքով, նա իր վարպետությամբ չէր զիջում ոչ Ռոնալդինյոյին, ոչ էլ Անրիին կամ Պիռլոյին: Իր կարիերայի ընթացքում նա խփել է մոտ 100 գոլ, որոնց զգալի մասը՝ տուգանայիններից: Անգամ Լացիոյի կազմում հեթ-թրիքի հեղինակ է դարձել Սամպդորիայի հետ խաղում, 3 գոլն էլ խփելով տուգանային հարվածներով: Դրանից հետո նա ստացավ "ռմբակոծիչ Բորովոյից" մականունը: Միխայիլովիչը 63 խաղ է անցկացրել Յուգոսլավիայի և Սերբիա-Չեռնոգորիայի հավաքականներում, խփելով 10 գոլ: Մասնակցել է "Մունդիալ-98"-ին: Յուգոսլավիայի ընտրանին լավ տպավորություն թողեց, հասնելով մինչև 1/8 եզրափակիչ, որտեղ զիջեց Հոլանդացիներին 2-1 հաշվով. Էդգար Դավիդսը միայն 92-րդ րոպեին վճռեց խաղի ելքը: Ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կդասավորվեր, եթե Միխայիլովիչը հանդիպման միջնամասում իրացներ 11-մետրանոցը: Նա դարձավ միակ ֆուտբոլիստը առաջնությունում, որը, ի զարմանս շատերի, խաղի ընթացքում չկարողացավ տասնմեկմետրանոց իրացնել: Նաև նա առաջնությունում միակն էր, որը գրավեց և սեփական դարպասը, և մրցակցի դարպասը: Մինչ այդ աշխարհի առաջնությունների պատմության մեջ 3 այդպիսի դեպք էր եղել: Միխայիլովիչը 2006 թ. ապրիլին տուգանայինից գրավելով Ասկոլիի դարպասը, "Ա Սերիայում" իր՝ տուգանայիններից խփած գոլերի թիվը հասցրեց 27-ի՝ սահմանելով ռեկորդ: Մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո Միխայիլովիչը խաղակոշիկները կախեց մեխից: Ներկա դրությամբ նա Ինտերի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռոբերտո Մանչինիի օգնականն է:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Aldair Santos do Nascimento*
Բրազիլացի մեծ պաշտպան: Ծնվել է 1965 թ. նոյեմբերի 30-ին: 1985-1990 թթ. խաղացել է Ֆլամենգոյում և Բենֆիկայում: 1990-2003 թթ. անց է կացրել Ռոմայում: Այդ ընթացքում ազգային հավաքականի կազմում դարձել է աշխարհի չեմպիոն, Կոնֆեդերացիաների գավաթակիր, Ամերիկայի չեմպիոն: Ռոմայում 6 համարը ընդմիշտ հանձնվել է Ալդաիրին: 2004 թ. Ալդաիրը Ջենովայում ավարտեց իր կարիերան, բայց 2007 թ.՝ 41 տարեկան հասակում վերսկսեց իր ելույթները Սան Մարինոն ներկայացնող Մուրատայում, որի կազմում մասնակցել է Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի որակավորման փուլի ֆիննական Տամպերեի հետ խաղերին: 

*Abel Eduardo Balbo*
Ծնվել է 1966 թ. հունիսի 1-ին: Ռոմայում խաղացել է 1993-1998 թթ., 146 խաղում խփելով 78 գոլ: Մեկ տարի եղել է Ռոմայի ավագը: Արգենտինայի հավաքականի կազմում մասնակցել է 3 աշխարհի առաջնությունների:

*Marcos Evangelista de Moraes Cafu*
Կաֆուն խաղացել է Ռոմայում 1997-2003 թ.: Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի կազմում անցկացրել է 142 խաղ (հավաքականի ռեկորդ): Պելեի կողմից դասվել է ներկայումս ապրող լավագույն 125 ֆուտբոլիստների շարքը: Միակ ֆուտբոլիստն է, որ մասնակցել է Աշխարհի առաջնության 3 եզրափակիչների, որոնցից 2-ը ավարտվել են բրազիլացիների հաղթանակով: "Մունդիալ-2002"-ում Կաֆուն չեմպիոնների ավագն էր:

*Traianos Dellas* 
Ծնվել է 1976 թ. հունվարի 31-ին, Սալոնիկում: Հունաստանի հավաքականում անցկացրել է 34 խաղ, խփելով 1 գոլ, այն էլ՝ "Եվրո 2004"-ի կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղում: Հույները դուրս եկան եզրափակիչ, որտեղ հաղթելով պորտուգալացիներին՝ դարձան Եվրոպայի չեմպիոններ: 2002-2005 Դելլասը խաղացել է Ռոմայում, 2006 թվականից խաղում է ԱԵԿ-ում:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Vincenzo Montella*
Ծնվել է 1974 թ. հունիսի 18-ին: 1992-1995 թթ., խաղացել է Էմպոլիում, 1995-1996 թթ.՝ Ջենովայում: 1996-1999 թթ. անց է կացրել Սամպդորիայում, որտեղ ցույց է տվել մեծ արդյունավետություն՝ 98 խաղում խփելով 60 գոլ: 1999 թ. տեղափոխվել է Ռոմա: Այդ ժամանակվանից Մոնտելլան սկսել է հանդես գալ ազգային հավաքականում, որի կազմում մասնակցել է "Եվրո-2000"-ին և "Մունդիալ-2002"-ին: Ռոմայի կազմում հենց առաջին մրցաշրջանում դարձել է թիմի լավագույն ռմբարկուն՝ խփելով 18 գոլ: Այնուհետև եկավ Բատիստուտան: Մոնտելլան նրան չտվեց իր 9 համարը, այդ պատճառով Բատիստուտան Ռոմայում հանդես էր գալիս 18 համարով: Չեմպիոնական 2000/01 մրցաշրջանում Մոնտելլան մի քանի կարևոր գոլերի հեղինակ դարձավ, չնայած Կապելլոն նախապատվությունը տալիս էր Բատիստուտային: Մոնտելլան իր լավագույն ամիսները անց էր կացնում պահեստայինների նստարանին: 2002 թ. մարտին  նա սահմանեց մայրաքաղաքային դերբիների ռեկորդ՝ Լացիոյի հետ խաղում խփելով 4 գոլ: Հաջորդ 2 մրցաշրջաններում Մոնտելլան որևէ բանով աչքի չընկավ: 2004-2005 մրցաշրջանը Մոնտելլայի համար դարձավ վերջին մրցաշրջանը, որտեղ Մոնտելլան փայլեց: Խփեց 24 գոլ: 2007 թ. հունվարին Մոնտելլան վարձավճարով տրվեց Ֆուլհեմին, իսկ նոր մրցաշրջանում վարձավճարով խաղալու է իր նախկին թիմում՝ Սամպդորիայում: Մոնտելլան Ռոմայում խփել 98 գոլ և դարձել ակումբի պամության մեջ 5-րդ լավագույն ռմբարկուն: Ընդհանուր առմամբ նա "Սերիա Ա"-ում անցկացրել է 263 խաղ և խփել 137 գոլ, այսինքն՝ միջինը 2 խաղում 1 գոլից ավել: Մոնտելլան իր գոլերը յուրահատուկ կերպով նշելու համար արժանացել է "Aeroplanino" (ինքնաթիռ) մականվանը:

*Antonio Cassano*
Ծնվել է 1982 թ. հուլիսի 12-ին (Իտալացիների՝ "Մունդիալ 82"-ի եզրափակիչում տարած հաղթանակի հաջորդ օրը), Բարիում: Կարիերան սկսել է քաղաքի համանուն թիմում: 2001 թ. տեղափոխվել է Ռոմա: Իր հոյակապ խաղի շնորհիվ 2 տարի անց հրավիրվեց Իտալիայի ազգային հավաքական: "Եվրո-2004"-ում դարձավ 2 գոլի հեղինակ. մեկը շվեդների դարպասը, մյուսը՝ բուլղարացիների դարպասը: 4-րդ ավելացրած րոպեին խփած գոլը իտալացիներին հաղթանակ պարգևեց, բայց "Աձձուրիները" դուրս մնացին հետագ պայքարից: Ջովանի Տրապատոնին նրան անվանում էր "Իտալական ֆուտբոլի ապագա": Կասսանոն առաջարկներ ստացավ Եվրոպայի մեծագույն ակումբներից: 2006 թ. հունվարին նա տեղափոխվեց Ռեալ: Արդյունքը հայտնի է բոլորին. խփեց ընդամենը 2 գոլ, չմասնակցեց "Մունդիալ 2006"-ին, իսկ այսօրվա դրությամբ ակումբ չունի: Չնայած, լուրեր կան, որ նոր մրցաշրջանում նա հանդես է գալու Անգլիայում: Հույս ունենանք, որ Կասսանոյի լավ օրերը նորից կգան:

----------


## Աբելյան

90-ականների մեծագույն հարձակվողներից մեկը, անկասկած, Գաբրիել Բատիստուտան է: Ծնվել է 1969 թ. փետրվարի մեկին, Ռեկոնկուիստայում: Բատիստուտան ուներ 2 քույր` Էլիսը և Ալեխանդրան: Մանուկ հասակում Բատիստուտան փոքր-ինչ գեր էր: Նրա սիրած մարզաձևը ոչ թե ֆուտբոլն էր, այլ` բասկետբոլը, և նա ամենևին էլ չէր երազում մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ դառնալու մասին: Նրա առաջին թիմը եղավ “Նյուելս Օլդ Բոյս”-ը, իսկ առաջին մարզիչը` Մարսելո Բիելսան, որը տարիներ անց գլխավորելու էր Արգենտինայի հավաքականը: Միայն 1988 թ., 20 տարեկան հասակում, նա իր առաջին խաղը անցկացրեց. “Նյուելս Օլդ Բոյս”-ը պարտվեց 1-0 հաշվով: Այնուհետև թիմի հարձակվողներից մեկը վնասվածք ստացավ, և Բատիստուտան նրա փոխարեն մասնակցեց “Կոպա Լիբերտադորեսի” կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղին: Ճիշտ է, նա գոլ չխփեց, բայց հաջորդ օրը թերթերը գրեցին նրա մասին: 1 տարի նա անցկացրեց թիմում, 16 խաղում խփելով 4 գոլ: Նրան սկսեցին անվանել “Առյուծ արքա”: Բատիստուտան 1989-90 մրցաշրջանը անցկացրեց “Ռիվեր Փլեյթում”, 1990-91 մրցաշրջանը` “Բոկա Խունիորսում”: Այդ ժամանակ նրան նկատեցին Եվրոպայում: Առաջարկներ եկան Իտալիայից և Իսպանիայից: Բատիստուտան հրավիրվեց ազգային հավաքական: 1991 թ. Արգենտինացիները դարձան Ամերիկայի չեմպիոններ: Դա Բատիստուտայի առաջին միջազգային մրցաշարն էր: Բատիստուտայի առաջին խաղը հունիսի 27-ին բրազիլացիների հետ խաղն էր, որը ավարտվեց 1-1 հաշվով: Դա “Կոպա Ամերիկա 1991”-ից մի քանի օր առաջ էր: Օրեր անց, հուլիսի 6-ին սկսվեց առաջնությունը: Արգենտինացիները առաջին խաղում 3-0 հաշվով առավելության հասան Վենեսուելայի ընտրանու նկատմամբ: Բատիստուտան 2 գոլ խփեց: Այո, համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում նոր աստղ էր վառվում: Այդ ժամանակ “Կոպա Ամերիկայում” փլեյ-օֆֆ փուլ չկար. 2 խմբերից լավագույն 2 թիմերը կազմում էին 4 թիմից բաղկացած “եզրափակիչ խումբ”, որտեղ շրջանաձև պայքարում պետք է որոշվեր հաղթողը: Արգենտինացիների գլխավոր մրցակիցը բրազիլացիներն էին, որոնց հետ թիմը հանդիպեց հենց առաջին խաղում: Արգենտինացիները հաղթեցին 3-2 հաշվով, Բատիստուտան դարձավ գոլի հեղինակ: Բատիստուտան գոլ խփեց նաև վերջին խաղում, որտեղ արգենտինացիները հաղթեցին կոլումբիացիներին և վաստակելով 5 միավոր (հաղթանակի համար այդ ժամանակ տրվում էր 2 միավոր), հռչակվեցին չեմպիոններ: Բատիստուտան 6 գոլով դարձավ լավագույն ռմբարկու: Մեկնարկը հոյակապ էր: Նոր մրցաշրջանը “Բատիգոլը” սկսեց Ֆիորենտինայում, բայց երկար ժամանակ չէր կարողանում հարմարվել նոր երկրին և նոր թիմին: 1992 թ. Գաբրիելը իր առաջին գոլը խփեց Ֆիորենտինայի կազմում, իսկ ախորժակը, ինչպես հայտնի է, ուտելիս է բացվում: Չնայած հետագա խաղերում նրա ցույց տված արդյունավետությանը, “Մանուշակները” հաջորդ մրցաշրջանը սկսեցին “Բ Սերիայում”: 90-ականների առաջին կեսում Բատիստուտան փայլում էր Արգենտինայի հավաքականում: 1992 թ. թիմը հաղթեց Կոնֆեդերացիաների գավաթում: Բատիստուտան դարձավ 2 գլխավոր ռմբարկուներից մեկը: Անցավ մեկ տարի, և Բատիստուտան նորից դարձավ Ամերիկայի չեմպիոն, եզրափակիչում խփելով 2 գոլ: 1994 թ. աշխարհի առաջնությունում նա խփեց 4 գոլ: Մեկնարկային խաղում արգենտինացիները 4-0 հաշվով հաղթեցին հույներին, իսկ Բատիստուտան հեղինակեց առաջնությունում միակ հեթ-թրիքը: 1994-1995 մրցաշրջանում Բատիստուտան 26 գոլով  դարձավ Իտալիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկու: 1996 թ. Ֆիորենտինան նրա օգնությամբ հաղթեց Իտալիայի գավաթում և սուպերգավաթում: Հավաքականի կազմում Բատիստուտան փայլեց նաև “Մունդիալ-98”-ում, խփելով 5 գոլ, որոնցից 3-ը` Յամայկայի հավաքականի դարպասը: Դա եղավ առաջնությունում միակ հեթ-թրիքը, ինչպես և 4 տարի առաջ: Բատիստուտայի անունը գրվեց Ֆոնտենի, Մյուլլերի և Կոչիշի անունների կողքին, քանի որ մինչ այդ նրանք էին միայն, որ աշխարհի առաջնությունների պատմության մեջ 2 անգամ դարձել են հեթ-թրիքի հեղինակ: Նաև Բատիստուտան դարձավ առաջինը, ով հեթ-թրիքի հեղինակ դարձավ 2 աշխարհի առաջնություններում: 1999 թ. Բատիստուտան ճանաչվեց “Սերիա Ա”-ի լավագույն լեգեոներ: Ֆիորենտինայի կազմում հարձակվողը այդպես էլ Իտալիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը չնվաճեց և 2000 թ. 35 միլիոն դոլլարով տեղափոխվեց Ռոմա (Ֆիորենտինայի կազմում նա ընդհանուր առմամբ խփեց մոտ 200 գոլ): Բատիստուտան խաղաց 18 համարով, քանի որ Վինչենցո Մոնտելլան նրան չտվեց իր 9 համարը: Չնայած ոտքի վնասվածքին (որը նրան խանգարելու էր հետագա տարիներին)` հենց առաջին մրցաշրջանում Բատիգոլը խփեց 20 գոլ (հետո սկսեց հանդես գալ 20 համարով) և օգնեց թիմին դառնալ Իտալիայի չեմպիոն: Դա մեծ իրադարձություն էր Ռոմայի երկրպագուների համար, քանի որ մոտ 20 տարի թիմը Իտալիայի չեմպիոն չէր դարձել: Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում Առյուծ արքան ընդամենը 6 գոլ խփեց: Բատիստուտան իր առաջին մարզիչ Մարսելո Բիելսայի գլխավորած Արգենտինայի հավաքականի կազմում մասնակցեց “Մունդիալ-2002”-ին, որտեղ  Նիգերիացիների հետ խաղում դարձավ միակ գոլի հեղինակը: Դա աշխարհի առաջնություններում նրա 10-րդ գոլն էր: Արգենտինացիները հաջորդ խաղում պարտվեցին անգլիացիներին: Վերջին խաղում նրանց մնում էր միայն հաղթել Շվեդիայի հավաքականին, ինչը չհաջողվեց: Չեմպիոնի կոչման գլխավոր հավակնորդները դուրս չեկան խմբից: Բատիստուտան փոխարինվեց 2-րդ կեսում: Դա եղավ նրա վերջին խաղը “Ալբիոսելեստաների” կազմում: Խաղից հետո Բատիստուտան լաց եղավ: Դրանով փակվեց Արգենտինական ֆուտբոլի պատմության ոսկե էջերից մեկը: Բատիստուտան Արգենտինայի հավաքականի կազմում անց է կացրել 78 խաղ և խփել է 56 գոլ: Համար մեկ ցուցանիշը հավաքականում (երկրորդ տեղում ընթացող Կրեսպոն խփել է ընդամենը 35 գոլ): Բատիստուտան նոր մրցաշրջանում հագավ Ռոմայի 33 համարի մարզաշապիկը: Դա նրան ոչինչ չտվեց: Երկրորդ շրջանում Բատիստուտան վարձավճարով տրվեց Ինտերին, որտեղ 10 խաղում խփեց ընդամենը 2 գոլ: Մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո ֆուտբոլիստը տեղափոխվեց Քաթարյան “ալ-Արաբի”: 2003-2004 մրցաշրջանում նա 24 գոլ խփեց Քաթարի առաջնությունում, սահմանելով ռեկորդ: 2004-2005 մրցաշրջանում վնասվածքը վերջնականապես շարքից դուրս հանեց հարձակվողին. մասնակցեց 3 խաղի և չխփեց ոչ մի գոլ: Բատիստուտան հեռացավ ֆուտբոլից: Բատին համարվում է լեգենդար հարձակվող, աշխարհի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկը: Նա “Սերիա Ա”-ի բոլոր ժամանակների 5 լավագույն ռմբարկուներից է: Հուսանք, որ մոտ ժամանակներս նա կդառնա Արգենտինայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչը:

“Ես միշտ ամեն ինչ տալիս էի ամեն թիմի համար, որում ես խաղում էի, որպեսզի սովորական երկրպագուները, ստադիոնում հավաքվածները, ճանաչեն ինձ: Ես հիանալի երկրպագուներ գտա Ռոմայում, Ֆիորենտինայում, Արգենտինայի հավաքականում: Նրանք էին իմ խաղի պատճառը: Նրանք էին իմ ներշնչանքը:”-Ասել է Բատիստուտան իր հրաժեշտի խոսքի ժամանակ (11.07.05):

“Առաջին օրերին, երբ որ ես նայում էի նրա մարզվելը, նա չափազանց վատ էր մարզվում: Նա վարպետություն չուներ, նրա հարվածները շեղ էին: Բայց հետո նա 5-6 խաղում 10 գոլ խփեց, և ես հասկացա, թե նա ինչպիսի խաղացող է:”-Պատմում է Բրայան Լաուդրուպը (3.02.06)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pgWC...elated&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7vEM...elated&search=

----------


## Vishapakah

Ի սրտանց Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռոմայի երկրպագուներին, Յուվենթուսի հետ վերջին խաղի կապակցությամբ. :Tongue: 

Թող այս տարվա Իտալիայի առաջնությունում, Ձեր թըմի խաղերը միշտ այդպես գոլառատ լինեն, ինչպես Յուվենթուսի հետ կայացաց վերջին խաղում.

Թող հարցակվողների ոտքերը չերերա, ինքնագոլի ժամանակ եւ դարպասապահը պարապ չմնա, հակառակորդների գրոհներից.

Կմնաք, կլինեք, այդպես. :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ի սրտանց Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռոմայի երկրպագուներին, Յուվենթուսի հետ վերջին խաղի կապակցությամբ


Ես էլ ձերոնց: Ընկերական խաղ ա, չարժի հակառակորդին հոգեբանական ծանր վիճակի մեջ գցել: Նոր են եկել:




> Թող այս տարվա Իտալիայի առաջնությունում, Ձեր թըմի խաղերը միշտ այդպես գոլառատ լինեն, ինչպես Յուվենթուսի հետ կայացաց վերջին խաղում.


բայց տուժողի դերում Յուվեն ու մյուսները լինեն




> Թող հարձակվողների ոտքերը չերերա, ինքնագոլի ժամանակ եւ դարպասապահը պարապ չմնա, հակառակորդների գրոհներից.


արխային. Բուֆֆոնը եքա գործ կունենա անելու




> Կմնաք, կլինեք, այդպես.


կմնանք, կլինենք, այդպես

----------


## Աբելյան

Տոտտին ծնվել է 1976 թ. սեպտեմբերի 27-ին, Հռոմում: Ծնվել և մեծացել է քաղաքի հարուստ թաղամասերից մեկում հոր (Էնցո Տոտտի), մոր (Ֆիորելլա Տոտտի) եղբոր (Ռիկարդո Տոտտի), տատի և պապի հետ: Ի տարբերություն Բատիստուտայի` Տոտտին մանկուց տարվել է ֆուտբոլով: Հեռուստացույցով ֆուտբոլը նա նախընտրում էր մուլտֆիմներից: 5 տարեկանից նա սկսեց ֆուտբոլի հաճախել: Մարզվում էր իրենից 2 տարով մեծ երեխաների հետ: 12 տարեկանում Տոտտին պետք է ընտրեր. խաղալ Լացիոյու՞մ, թե՞ Ռոմայում: Անսպասելիորեն ծնողների համար, Ֆրանչեսկոն ընտրեց Ռոման: Թիմ, որտեղ խաղում էին և որի համար ցավում էին միջին խավի հռոմեացիները: 4 տարի անց, 1993 թ. մարտի 28-ին, 17 տարին չբոլորած Տոտտին իր առաջին խաղը անցկացրեց թիմում. Ռոման 2-0 հաշվով առավելության հասավ Բրեշիայի նկատմամբ: Մինչև առաջնության ավարտը Տոտտին ևս մեկ անգամ խաղադաշտ դուրս եկավ: Հետագա տարիներին Տոտտին դարձավ Ռոմայի ավագը, առաջատարը, խորհրդանիշը, ինչպես նաև ազգային հավաքականի առաջատարներից մեկը: Ֆուտբոլիստը, որը մանկուց երազում էր սեղմել Ջուզեպպե Ջիանինիի ձեռքը, դժվար թե ենթադրեր, որ իրեն ավելի մեծ ապագա է սպասվում: 1993-94 մրցաշրջանում Տոտտին 8 խաղ անցկացրեց Իտալիայի արաջնությունում, 2 խաղ` գավաթում: Հաջորդ մրցաշրջաններում նա արդեն գոլեր էլ էր խփում (1994/95-ում` 7 գոլ, 95/96-ում` 4 գոլ, 96/97-ում` 5 գոլ):   Տոտտին 1995 թ. Իտալիայի մինչև 18 տարեկանների հավաքականի կազմում մասնակցեց Եվրոպայի առաջնությանը: Եզրափակիչում թիմը 1-4 հաշվով զիջեց Իսպանիայի հավաքականին: Տոտտին իտալացիների կազմում դարձավ միակ գոլի հեղինակը: Մյուս տարի Տոտտին արդեն Իտալիայի մինչև 21 տարեկանների հավաքականում էր: Իտալացիները դուրս եկան Եվրոպայի առաջնության եզրափակիչ, որտեղ հետխաղյա 11-մետրանոցներով հաղթեցին նույն Իսպանացիներին: Հիմնական ժամանակը ավարտվել էր 1-1 հաշվով, իտալացիներից միակ գոլը խփել էր Տոտտին: 1997/98 մրցաշրջանում Տոտտին խփեց 14 գոլ և “Մունդիալ-98”-ի ավարտից հետո հրավիրվեց ազգային հավաքական: “Եվրո 2000”-ի ընտրական փուլի Շվեյցարացիների հետ խաղը Ուդինեում եղավ Տոտտիի համար առաջին խաղը “Սկուադրա Աձձուրայի” կազմում (10.10.98): Առաջին գոլը երկար սպասեցնել տվեց: 2000 թ. ապրիլի 26-ին, Պորտուգալացիների հետ ընկերական խաղում Տոտտին բացեց իր գոլերի հաշիվը Իտալիայի ազգային հավաքականում: Տոտտին իտալացիների հիմնական կազմում էր “Եվրո 2000”-ի ժամանակ: Խմբային փուլում իտալացիները հաղթեցին և թուրքերին, և բելգիացիներին ապահովելով իրենց` քառորդ եզրափակիչ դուրս գալը: Տոտտին բելգիացիների հետ խաղում խփեց իր 2-րդ գոլը հավաքականում: Շվեդների հետ 3-րդ խաղին Տոտտին չմասնակցեց: Նա հանգստանում էր: ¼ եզրափակիչում Տոտտին գրավեց ռումինների դարպասը` հավաքականում խփելով իր 3-րդ գոլը, իսկ առաջնությունում` 2-րդը: Իտալացիները հաղթեցին 2-0 հաշվով և դուրս եկան կիսաեզրափակիչ: Մրցակիցը դաշտի տեր Հոլանդիայի հավաքականն էր: Բոլորը հիշում են Տոլդոյի հետ մղած 11-մետրանոցները, Մերկի ինչ-որ տեղ կողմնակալ մրցավարությունը և Իտալացիների ծանր հաղթանակը հետխաղյա 11-մետրանոցների օգնությամբ, որոնցից մեկն էլ վստահ իրացրեց 2-րդ խաղակեսի վերջում խաղադաշտ մտած Տոտտին: Եզրափակիչում Իտալացիները պարտվեցին 2-1 հաշվով, բայց խաղի հերոս ճանաչվեց Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտին: Նա նաև ընդգրկվեց մրցաշարի թիմի կազմում: Տոտտիի լավագույն տարիները սկսվում էին: 2001 թ. Տոտտին “Ա Սերիայում” խփեց 13 գոլ և օգնեց թիմին նվաճել Իտալիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը: Հաջորդ տարի Ռոման 2-րդն էր: Տոտտիին, որը 22 տարեկանից հանդիսանում էր Ռոմայի ավագը, անվանում էին “Հռոմի թագավոր”: Հետագա մրցաշրջաններում Ռոմայի առաջատարը հենց նա էր: “Մունդիալ 2002”-ում Իտալիայի հավաքականի մարզիչ Ջիովանի Տրապատոնին և երկրպագուները մեծ հույսեր էին կապում նրա հետ: “Ամեն խաղացող ունի ինչ-որ հանճար, բայց միայն մեկ Վան Գոգ կա, և չկա ոչ ոք Տոտտիի նման”,-ասել է Տրապատոնին: Տոտտին մասնակցեց բոլոր 4 խաղերին և դարձավ 2 գոլային փոխանցման հեղինակ: Այո, իտալացիները անցկացրեցին ընդամենը 4 խաղ: Պատճառը մրցավարությունն էր և ինչ-որ տեղ մարզական բախտը: Իտալիա-Խորվաթիա խաղում Գրեմ Պոլը չհաշվեց 2 գոլ: Տոտտին հանդիպման վերջում մոտ էր գոլ խփելուն. տուգանայինից նրա կատարած հարվածից հետո գնդակը դիպավ դարպասաձողին: Իտալացիների` խմբից դուրս գալը հեշտ չստացվեց այդ խաղի պատճառով: Իտալացիները գրավեցին 2-րդ տեղը և 1/8 եզրափակիչում նրանց բաժին ընկավ Հվ. Կորեայի հավաքականը: Էկվադորցի մրցավար Բայրոն Մորենոն մինչ օրս Իտալիայում համարվում է ազգի թշնամի: Իտալացիները 1/8 եզրափակիչում իրենց պարտության մեղքը բարդում են նրա վրա: Իտալիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուները հիշում են այդ օրը երեկվա օրվա նման: Մրցավարը ամեն կերպ փորձեց խանգարեց “Աձձուրիներին”, և դա նրա մոտ ստացվեց: 1-1 հիմնական ժամանակից հետո, Տոտտին իր պասսիվում ունի դեղին քարտ: Լրացուցիչ ժամանակում Տոտտիին վայր են գցում տուգանային հրապարակում: Մորենոն մոտենում է, գրպանից հանում է դեղին քարտը և ուղղում այն դեպի Տոտտին: Տոտտին թողնում է խաղադաշտը, որից հետո կորեցիները խփում են 2-րդ գոլը և ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է: 2002-2003 մրցաշրջանը Ռոմայի համար անհաջող դասավորվեց, բայց ոչ Տոտտիի համար: Երկար ժամանակ նա միջամտում էր Դել Պիեռոյի և Վիերիի պայքարին գլխավոր ռմբարկուի կոչման համար, Տոտտին Ռեալի հետ արտագնախաղում խփեց միակ գոլը, 2 գոլ խփեց Վալենսիայի հետ արտագնախաղում, տարվա վերջում ճանաչվեց Իտալիայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ: Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում Տոտտին օգնեց թիմին նորից նվաճել Իտալիայի փոխչեմպիոնի կոչումը: Առաջնությունում խփեց 20 գոլ: Հատկապես գեղեցիկ էր Էմպոլիում համանուն թիմի դարպասը նրա խփած գոլը. մոտ 25 մետրից Տոտտին գնդակը դարպասապահի գլխավերևով ուղղարկում է դեպի դարպասը: Իտալացիները ձախողեցին “Եվրո 2004”-ը: Տոտտին հենց առաջին խաղում Քրիստիան Պոուլսենի վրա թքելու համար հեռացվեց դաշտից և որակազրկվեց մինչև կիսաեզրափակիչ, որին իտալացիները, ինչպես հայտնի է, չհասան: 2004-2005 մրցաշրջանում, ավելի կոնկրետ` 2004 թ դեկտեմբերի 19-ին, Տոտտին Ռոմայի կազմում խփեց իր 107-րդ ռեկորդային գոլը “Ա Սերիայում”, հավասարվելով Ռոբերտո Պրուցցոյին: Ամռանը Տոտտին ամուսնացավ հայտնի հաղորդավարուհի Իլարի Բլազիի հետ (այսօր նա ունի մեկ տղա և մեկ աղջիկ): 2005-2006 մրցաշրջանը նշանավորվեց ծանր վնասվածքով, որը Տոտտիին չթողեց խաղալ 3 ամիս: Վերականգնվելով` Իտալիայի հավաքականի կազմում Տոտտին մասնակցեց աշխարհի առաջնությանը, որտեղ մեկ գոլ խփեց` 11-մետրանոցից գրավելով Ավստրալացիների դարպասը: Դա 1/8 եզրափակիչ հանդիպման մարող վայրկյաններին էր: Տոտտին եզրափակիչ խաղում անցկացրեց 61 րոպե և փոխարինվեց իր թիմակից Դանիելե Դե Ռոսսիով: Իտալացիները հռչակվեցին աշխարհի չեմպիոններ: Տոտտին ընդգրկվեց մրցաշարի թիմի կազմում: Տոտտին առաջնությունից հետո հայտարարեց, որ հեռանում է հավաքականից: 2006-2007 մրցաշրջանում Տոտտին փայլում էր: Նա աչքի ընկավ մեծ արդյունավետությամբ և գեղեցիկ գոլերով: Հիշարժան է Սամպդորիայի դարպասը նրա խփած գոլը. փոխանցում է հետևում դեպի տուգանային հրապարակի ձախ եզրում սուր անկյան տակ կանգնած Տոտտիին, որը ընթացքից կատարած հուժկու հարվածով գնդակը ուղղարկում է դեպի դարպասի հեռավոր անկյունը: Իտալիայի առաջնությունում Տոտտին խփեց 26 գոլ, դառնալով առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկու: Բացի դրանից, Տոտտիին բաժին ընկավ ոսկե խաղակոշիկը: Տոտտին նաև օգնեց թիմին նվաճել Իտալիայի գավաթը: Տոտտին ազգային հավաքականի կազմում անցկացրել է 59 խաղ, խփել 9 գոլ: Այսօր էլ նա շատ բանով կօգներ հավաքականին, որը Եվրոպայի առաջնության ընտրական փուլում այնքան էլ վստահ ելույթներ չի ունենում: Տոտտին տիրապետում է հուժկու հարվածների, ընդ որում` 2 ոտքերով էլ: Տոտտին աչքի է ընկնում իր դիպուկ փոխանցումներով: Տոտտին հիանալի է իրացնում տուգանայինները և մեկ անգամ չէ, որ այդ դիրքերից գոլ է խփել: Ժամանակին Ռոմայի նախկին գլխավոր մարզիչ Զդենեկ Զեմանին հարցրել են. “Ովքե՞ր են Իտալիայի լավագույն 5 ֆուտբոլիստները”: Զեմանը պատասխանել է. “Տոտտի, Տոտտի, Տոտտի, Տոտտի, Տոտտի”: Տոտտին այն քիչ ֆուտբոլիստներից է, որը միշտ հավատարիմ է մնացել այն ակումբին, որում խաղում է: Նա Պելեի կողմից ընդգրկվել է այսօր ապրող լավագույն 125 ֆուտբոլիստների շարքում:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxhJneJwT_k

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոման 2-րդ անգամ իր պատմության մեջ նվաճեց Իտալիայի Սուպերգավաթը՝ 1-0 հաշվով հաղթելով Ինտերին, որին պարտվել էր անցած խաղարկությունում: Միակ գոլը խաղավարտից 10 րոպե առաջ 11-մատրանոցից խփել է Դանիելե Դե Ռոսսին: Մինչ այդ հռոմեացիներից հեռացվել էր Սիմոնե Պեռոտտան:

 :Yahoo: 

Մի խոսքով, շնորհավոր տղեքին: Էսի սկիզբն ա: Էսա առաջնությունն էլ մերը կլնի: Չլնի էլ, մեկ ա մրցաշրջանում մի հատ գավաթ ունենք արդեն:

----------


## Աբելյան

Palermo-Roma 0-2
Mexes, Aquilani
Ռոման առաջի կեսում ինչ պետք էր արեց, 2-րդ կեսում պաշտպանվում էր:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Հա.. լավ էր... ի դեպ սա Իտալիայի Ա սերիայի առաջին խաղն էր, որ ես կյանքում նայեցի :Rolleyes:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մ.Յ.
Ռոմա
Սպորթինգ
<<Դինամո>> Կիև

----------


## Աբելյան

Մանչն ու Դինամոն էս անգամ պրծում չունեն  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
էսի Տոտտիի լավագույն 10 գոլերը 2006 թվի դրությամբ: Ափսոս խայտառակ որակ ա.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxLZYINMuWo
էս էլ սուպերգավաթը.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99rcf...elated&search=

----------


## Աբելյան

Roma-Siena 3-0
Աքվիլանի, Ժիուլի, Տոտտի

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռեջինա-Ռոմա 0-2
ժուան, Տոտտի
դեմներս խաղ չկա
միակ թիմն ա Ռոման, որ 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք ունի ու գոլ չի թողել

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում Ռոման խաղալու ա Կիևի Դինամոյի հետ

----------


## salatik

էդ լուրը հենց իմացա սկսեցի Կիևին սիրել  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Դինամո Կիեվ 2-0
Պեռոտտա, Տոտտի
Grazie Roma!!!

Ջոգում եք՝ միակ թիմը ամբողջ Եվրոպայում, որ մինչև հիմա մենակ չոր հաղթանակներ ա տարել, Ռոման ա:  :Yahoo:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*AS Roma 2-0 Dinamo Kiev* 

*1-0 Perrotta - Պեռոտայի Գոլը
2-0 Totti*

----------


## Սամվել

> էդ լուրը հենց իմացա սկսեցի Կիևին սիրել


Ինչի՞ համար որ 2 հատ գոլ են ուտելու դրա  :Wink: 



> Ռոմա-Դինամո Կիեվ 2-0
> Պեռոտտա, Տոտտի
> Grazie Roma!!!
> 
> Ջոգում եք՝ միակ թիմը ամբողջ Եվրոպայում, որ մինչև հիմա մենակ չոր հաղթանակներ ա տարել, Ռոման ա:


Հալալա տղեքին  :Wink:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> *AS Roma 2-0 Dinamo Kiev* 
> 
> *1-0 Perrotta - Պեռոտայի Գոլը
> 2-0 Totti*


*2-0 Totti  - Տոտտիյի Գոլը*

----------


## salatik

Հա լավա շատ շուտ չէի սկսել թե չէ երևի խելագարվեի  :LOL: 
Շնորհավոր Ռոմայի հաղթանակը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> *AS Roma 2-0 Dinamo Kiev* 
> 
> *1-0 Perrotta - Պեռոտայի Գոլը
> 2-0 Totti*


մերսի գոլի համար


ՌՈՄԱ–ՅՈՒՎԵՆՏՈՒՍ 2-2
Տրեզեգե, Տոտտի, Տոտտի, Յակվինտա
Դել Պիեռոն պենալը չխփեց  :LOL: 
Ինչպես ասում են՝ մարտական ոչ-ոքի: Ընտիր խաղ էր:
գոհ չեմ, բայց դժգոհ էլ չեմ

ապրեն տղեքը

----------


## salatik

Լավա, որ չխփեց, թե չէ կսկսեին Ռոմայի երկրպագուները  ... սարքած էր, ես էր են էր  :LOL:   կամ էլ նորից Բ սերիա կուղարկեին հաղթելու համար :LOL: 

Դել Պիերոն խփի թե չխփի մեկա Դել Պիերոնա :

----------


## Աբելյան

Ֆիորենտինա-Ռոմա 2-2
Մանսինի, ժիուլի
էլի վերջնամասում հաղթանակ ենք բաց թողում ձեռներիցս  :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմիջայլոց, հիմա ահագին ծանր ժամանակներ են. մեկը մյուսի հետևից տղեքը ինչ ուժեղ թմի հետ ասես խաղում են: Անցած կիրակի Յուվենտուսն էր, էս չորեքշաբթի Ֆիորենտինան, էս շաբաթ-կիրակի Ինտերը, մյուս երեքշաբթի Մանչեստրը, հետո էլ մնացածը: Մի խոսքով՝ հեշտ չի լինելու մոտակա 2 շաբաթը:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Roma Vs Juventus*
*Serie A - 4th Week*

 *Vs* 

*Match Highlights*


* Roma Vs Juventus [ Match Highlights ]* - *[ 14.7 MB ]*


*Uploaded by FC-MIKA*
*w w w . p r o f f o o t b a l l . c o m*

----------


## PygmaliOn

Roma 1:4 Inter  հոգնել են

----------


## Աբելյան

մդաա...
հեշտ չի 1 շաբաթվա մեջ 3 հատ ուժեղ թմի հետ խաղալը...
Երեքշաբթի էլ Մանչի հետ ենք: Հոգնել ենք, թե չենք հոգնել պետք ա հաղթանակ տանենք, որ Մանչը իմանա որը որից հետո ա:

----------


## salatik

H.a.y.k.o. ջան վատ բանա ուրիշի պարտության վրա ուրախանալը միշտ գլխիտա գալիս,  ես կուզեմ, որ հրաշք տեղի ունենա ու Մանչեստրին կրի Ռոման, հաստատ Ռոմաին եմ բալետ անելու :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր Մանչեստր-Ռոման ա
շանսերը քիչ են, բայց ես հավատում եմ մերոնց
salatik: ուրախ եմ: Խոսք եմ տալի, որ մի օր Յուվեն Ինտերի հետ խաղա, ձերոնց բալետ անեմ
մի խոսքով՝ աջակցություն կա, մնում ա տղեքը հուսախաբ չանեն  :LOL: 

FORZA ROMA 
Մանչեստրից մենակ Մանչն ա մնալու  :Goblin:

----------


## Cesare

> էսօր Մանչեստր-Ռոման ա
> շանսերը քիչ են, բայց ես հավատում եմ մերոնց
> salatik: ուրախ եմ: Խոսք եմ տալի, որ մի օր Յուվեն Ինտերի հետ խաղա, ձերոնց բալետ անեմ
> մի խոսքով՝ աջակցություն կա, մնում ա տղեքը հուսախաբ չանեն 
> 
> FORZA ROMA 
> Մանչեստրից մենակ Մանչն ա մնալու


Ետ ել ա հերիք :
3 : 2 ՄՅՈՒ-ն կրելու ա :

----------


## salatik

Շատ էլ լավ էին խաղում, ափսոս չկարողացան հաղթել, չմայած Մանչեստրն էլ էր լավ խաղում, կարելիա ասել հավասար խաղ էր, ավելի շատ ոչ ոքիի էի հավատում ես: 
Տոտտին շատ փայլուն ֆուտբոլիստա խոսք չկա:

----------


## Աբելյան

տենց էլ գիտեի, որ Մանչեստրը էլի 1-0 կրելու ա
Մանչեստրից Մանչը մնաց, Ռոմայից սկի Ռ-ն էլ չմնաց  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Պարմա-Ռոմա 0-3
Տոտտի, Մանսինի, Տոտտի
Պարմայից Կորրադին ա հեռացվել

----------


## BOBO

Ռոմա ---4-4--- Նապոլի
Տոտի30'(11մ)---Լևացի2'
Պերոտա43'-----Համսիկ46'
Դե Ռոսի52'-----Գարգանո64'
Պիզարո80'------Զալայետա84'

Ռոմայի հերթական անհաջողությունը

----------


## Taurus

> Ռոմայի հերթական անհաջողությունը


Անհաջողություն չէր, նորմալ ա, թիմը աշխատում ա, չեմպիոնների լիգայա վերջապես խաղում, հնարավոր է մարզիչների սխալ, բայց ոչ անհաջողություն, ախր 4 հատ գոլ են խփել է, ու ժամանակ լիներ էլի կխփեին (ու էլի կուտեին :LOL: )

----------


## BOBO

Էլ ինչ ասեմ դու ամեն ինչ ասեցիր :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

մյուս շաբաթ էլ կարծեմ Միլանի հետ են

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Սպորտինգ 2-1
ժուան, Լիեդսոն, Վուչինիչ

----------


## Աբելյան

Միլան-Ռոմա 0-1
լույս չունեինք, չկարցա նորմալ նայեմ  :Angry2:

----------


## salatik

Ուշացումով եմ գրում, բայց ինչ ես բաց թողել :Xeloq: 
շատ լավ խաղ էր, Ռոման էլ փայլում էր, իսկականից պետքա հաղթեին ու հաղթեցին  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավորում եմ , լավ հաղթանակ էր:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Էսօր Ռոմա - Լացիո
կարգին հետաքրքիր խաղա սպասվում.

----------


## Աբելյան

ջան վաղն էլ առաջի ժամ դաս չկա, հանգիստ կնայեմ
էսօր էլեկտրիկին կանչելու եմ ասեմ. եթե 11 անց կեսից հետո մեր լույսերը գնացին, քո գլուխն էլ հետն ա գնալու  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Լացիո 3-2
Վուչինիչ, Մանսինի, Պեռոտտա
իսկական դերբի էր

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռոմա-Լացիո 3-2
> Վուչինիչ, Մանսինի, Պեռոտտա
> իսկական դերբի էր


Ռոմաի 3րդ գոլը  :Hands Up:  *Կատարողական Վարպետություն* 

Արա Հակոբյանը պետքա նայի ու սովորի  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

վերջ. ուժեղ մրցակիցները պրծան, մնացին ոչ էնքան ուժեղները: Մինչև առաջի շրջանի վերջ եթե չկարցանք հելնենք առաջին տեղ, դժվար կլնի չեմպիոնության համար պայքարելը




> Ռոմաի 3րդ գոլը  *Կատարողական Վարպետություն*


ինձ ամենաշատը Լացիոյի երկրորդ գոլը դուր եկավ

----------


## Աբելյան

էմպոլի-Ռոմա 0-1
Ժիուլի 13"

առաջին կեսն ա

----------


## PygmaliOn

էմպոլի 2-2 Ռոմա 
Ighli Vannucchi	67''
Sebastian Giovinco	90''
Ludovic Giuly  	13''
Matteo Brighi  	32''

----------


## Աբելյան

լավ ա Ինտերը չկրեց, թե չէ պոկվելու էր

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

> լավ ա Ինտերը չկրեց, թե չէ պոկվելու էր


Լավ ա ընդհանրապես,որ ինտերը անընդհատ սայթակի ու սկուդետոն կրեն իտալացի կադրերի վրա նստած Ռոման կամ Յուվեն կամ Միլանը,Ռոման էսօր Իտալիայում ամենասիրուն ֆուտբոլ խաղացող թիմն է,Սպալետին հիանալի մարզիչ է:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ ա ընդհանրապես,որ ինտերը անընդհատ սայթակի ու սկուդետոն կրեն իտալացի կադրերի վրա նստած Ռոման կամ Յուվեն կամ Միլանը,*Ռոման էսօր Իտալիայում ամենասիրուն ֆուտբոլ խաղացող թիմն է*,Սպալետին հիանալի մարզիչ է:


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Սուրենը Ռոմային իրա խաղով Բարսելոնի հետ էր համեմատում

----------


## Աբելյան

Սպորտինգ-Ռոմա 2-2
Կասետտի, Պիզարրո
երկրորդ տեղում ամրապնդվանք

----------


## salatik

Շատ ափսոս , որ չհաղթեցին, բայց հաջորդ խաղը Դինամո Կիևոի հետ են խաղալու միանշանակ հաղթանակը իրանցնա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

դե մարդ ես մեկ էլ տեսար Դինամոն կրեց
Ռոման հաճախ ա թույլ մրցակիցների հետ միավորներ կորցնում

----------


## Աբելյան

Ջենովա-Ռոմա 0-1
Պանուչչի 90"




> բայց հաջորդ խաղը Դինամո Կիևոի հետ են խաղալու միանշանակ հաղթանակը իրանցնա


էսօր երազումս տեսել էի 2-2 են խաղացել  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Դինամո Կիև 1-4 Ռոմա
Պանուչչի, Ժիուլի, Վուչինիչ, Վուչինիչ
արդեն հաջորդ փուլում ենք  :Ok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Դինամո Կիև 1-4 Ռոմա
> Պանուչչի, Ժիուլի, Վուչինիչ, Վուչինիչ
> արդեն հաջորդ փուլում ենք


*Հաջորդ փու՜լ   .... ջա՜ն  *

----------


## Աբելյան

բայց լավ կլնի մի հատ վերջի տուրում Մանչեստրին կրենք

----------


## Աբելյան

Վաղը Ուդինեզեի հետ ենք, Ինտերն էլ Ֆիորենտինայի: Շանս կա հավասարվելու: Մանավանդ ամսի հինգին էլ Ինտերը Լացիոյի հետ ա: Էտ օրը Լացիոյին բեսամթ բալետ եմ անելու:
Տոտտին վաղը չի խաղալու: Ենթադրաբար՝ կվերադառնա դեկտեմբերի 5-ին, Կալյարիի հետ հետաձգված խաղում
իմիջայլոց, Տոտտիի կարծիքով, ոսկե գնդակին ավելի շատ արժանի ա ոչ թե Կական, այլ ո՞վ...

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Ուդինեզե 2-1
Ժուան, Տադդեի
Ուդինեզեն վերջի 10 րոպեն 9 հոգով էր

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Կալյարի 2-0
Տադդեի, Տադդեի
Տոտտին խաղացել ա  :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Լիվորնո 1-1 Ռոմա

5' [0 - 1]  Դ.Դ. Ռոսսի   

6' [1 - 1] Դ. Տրիստան  

այս անգամ ոչ ոքի խաղացին

15 տուրից հետո Ռոման 2-րդ տեղումա 32 միավորով, իսկ Լիվորնոն 16-րդ տեղումա ու ունի 14 միավոր:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լիվորնոն Ինտերից էլ էր 2 միավոր տարել

----------


## salatik

Կհիշես Յուվենտուս-Լիվորնո խաղը? Մրցաշրջանի առաջին խաղն էր:
5-1 հաղթեց Յուվենտուսը 
այ խաղ էր, 1 տարի սպասլ էինք Յուվեին, հետ եկավ ու արաջին խաղում տենց արդյունք
3 գոլ Տրեզեգեն խփեց, 2 գոլ Յակվինտան :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

դե էտի Յուվենտուսի դաշտում էր

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, Ռոմա-Մանչեստրն են ցույց տալի նոր ալիքով
էս ա հելնեմ նայեմ
Մանչը իրա երկրորդ կազմով ա կարծեմ

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Մանչեստր 1-1
բայց պտի կրեինք

----------


## Աբելյան

տենում եք Տորինոն ինչեր ա անում  :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Թափը կորցնում ա հետզհետե :Think:  Ինտերը դուս ա կանկուրենցիայից

----------


## Աբելյան

խաղը ո՞նց պրծավ
լույսերը մեր մոտ գնացել էին, մինչև վերջ չտեսա

----------


## Սերխիո

0-0

----------


## salatik

Բա իմացել էք անցած տուրի Սամբդորիա - Ֆիորենտինա խաղի ժամանակ Ռոմայի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ Անտոնիո Կասսանոին մրցավարը 2-րդ դեղին քարտնա ցույց տվել, որի հետևանքով ինքը չի մասնակցելու հաջորդ տուրում Ռոմայի հետ խաղին: Ուրեմն նենցա նեղվել դրանից Կասսանոն, որ սկսելա ձենով լացել, 2 թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները հավաքվել են կողքը, սկսել են համոզել որ չլացի, բայց չի կարեցել իրան պահի խեղճը: 
Ասում են , որ դրա համար իրան պետքա պատժեն:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա իմացել էք անցած տուրի Սամբդորիա - Ֆիորենտինա խաղի ժամանակ Ռոմայի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ Անտոնիո Կասսանոին մրցավարը 2-րդ դեղին քարտնա ցույց տվել, որի հետևանքով ինքը չի մասնակցելու հաջորդ տուրում Ռոմայի հետ խաղին: Ուրեմն նենցա նեղվել դրանից Կասսանոն, որ սկսելա ձենով լացել, 2 թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները հավաքվել են կողքը, սկսել են համոզել որ չլացի, բայց չի կարեցել իրան պահի խեղճը: 
> Ասում են , որ դրա համար իրան պետքա պատժեն:


 :LOL:  Դաա, Մամայիս եմ ուզու՜մ  :Yerexa:   :Baby:  
Ինչ չէինք տեսել կտենանք  :Xeloq:   :Lol2:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բա իմացել էք անցած տուրի Սամբդորիա - Ֆիորենտինա խաղի ժամանակ Ռոմայի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ Անտոնիո Կասսանոին մրցավարը 2-րդ դեղին քարտնա ցույց տվել, որի հետևանքով ինքը չի մասնակցելու հաջորդ տուրում Ռոմայի հետ խաղին: Ուրեմն նենցա նեղվել դրանից Կասսանոն, որ սկսելա ձենով լացել, 2 թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները հավաքվել են կողքը, սկսել են համոզել որ չլացի, բայց չի կարեցել իրան պահի խեղճը: 
> Ասում են , որ դրա համար իրան պետքա պատժեն:


Կասսանոն կարծեմ գոլ էլ խփեց էտ խաղում
Կամաց-կամաց բացվում ա, բայց ափսոս որ չի խաղալու: Վաղուց չէի տեսել իրա խաղը:

Համենայն դեպս, Կասսանոն իմ կարծիքով էլ չի հասնի իրա էն հին տարիների մակարդակին

----------


## REAL_ist

երկու գոլնել Սամդորիայի կազմում ինքնա խփել, աչկիս իրա տեղը գտելա, չնայած դրանից ովա գլուխ հանում

----------


## Աբելյան

էտ հլը քիչ ա իրա խաղը վերգտած ըլնելու համար

----------


## REAL_ist

իրա ջահել վախտվա խաղը դժվար էլ վերգտնի իրա բնավորությամբ, գոնե իրա տեղը գտնի ֆուտբոլ խաղա, ոչ թե սաղ օրը բառերում անցկացնի, Սամդորիան շատ հարմար տարբերակա, թիմը որ իրա վրա խաղաց վստահություն կունենա իրա ուժերի հանդեպ

----------


## Աբելյան

Գասկոյնը ասում էր Ռունին Կասսանոյից բեթար ա, բայց թե Ռունին ուր հասավ, Կասսանոն ուր
սխալ էր իրան Ռեալ տանելը

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալը մեղք չունի , մեծ ակումբը չպետք է զոհ գնա տաղադավոր ֆուտբոլիստիներին ,հիշեք Անելկային ,մինչև հիմա կարոտում եմ նրան ,բայց ճիշտ էր նրան հանելը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կասսանոն հենց գնաց Ռեալ ես միանգամից ասեցի որ կործանվելուա Ռեալում որպես ֆուտբոլիստ: Տենց ել եղավ: Շատ ափսոս: :Sad:  Ես իրան ահավոր սիրեցի 2004 Եվրոի ժամանակ: Երբ վիզ դրած խաղում էր, երբ մնացած ամբողջ թիմի հեչ վեջնել չէր կարծես: Կհիշեք էլի ոնց վերջին րոպեին գոլ խփեց, ուրախացած վազեց պահեստայինների մոտ ու սկանդինավների հաշիվը իմանալով անզորությունից տապալվեց գետնին: Էտ պահը նենցա տպավորվել մեջս: Իսկ մնացացի հեչ պետքին էլ չէր

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Տորինո 3-1 Ռոմա*
1-0` Ռեկոբա
1-1` Մանսինի
2-1` Ռեկոբա
3-1` Կոմոտո

Ռոման կարելիա ասել առանձնապես ոչնչով աչքի չնկավ,Վուչինիչն էր մի քիչ ակտիվ,մեկել էլ Սիսինյոն էր փորձում մեկ մեկ աջ կռայով անցումներ աներ:
Տորինոյից Ռեկոբան աչքի ընկավ ու ընդհանրապես շատ ակտիվ էր,իսկ իրա խփած առաջին գոլը սիրուն էր.

----------


## BOBO

> *Տորինո 3-1 Ռոմա*
> 1-0` Ռեկոբա
> 1-1` Մանսինի
> 2-1` Ռեկոբա
> 3-1` Կոմոտո
> 
> Ռոման կարելիա ասել առանձնապես ոչնչով աչքի չնկավ,Վուչինիչն էր մի քիչ ակտիվ,մեկել էլ Սիսինյոն էր փորձում մեկ մեկ աջ կռայով անցումներ աներ:
> Տորինոյից Ռեկոբան աչքի ընկավ ու ընդհանրապես շատ ակտիվ էր,իսկ իրա խփած առաջին գոլը սիրուն էր.


Հալալա :Hands Up: 
 :LOL:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> Հալալա


Էս Ռոմայի կրվելու վրա ես ուրախացել ?

Ասեմ որ պատասխան խաղը հունվարինա լինելու.

----------


## BOBO

> Էս Ռոմայի կրվելու վրա ես ուրախացել ?
> 
> Ասեմ որ պատասխան խաղը հունվարինա լինելու.


Չէ հա Ռոման ովա որ իրա պարտության վրա ուրախանամ :LOL: 
Տորինոյի հաղթանակի վրա եմ ուրախացել :LOL: 
Հա մեկել Ռեկոբայի :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

*Հ.Ա.Յ.Կ.Ո.* մենք պատրաստ ենք փետրվարին ,իսկ դուք ? :Tongue: 

ՌՈՄԱ-ՌԵԱԼ

----------


## Աբելյան

դե բնականաբար արդեն խոսացված ա որ Ռեալը անցնի, բայց թե գոնե խաղերից մեկը կրենք լավ կլնի

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
չնայած, ով գիտի. կարող ա խոսացված ըլնի, որ Ռոման անցնի

ստեղ պատրաստ ըլնել-չլնելը էտքան էլ էական չի

----------


## Ֆելո

Ռոման Մանսինիիյին առաջարկելա պայմանագիրը երկարաձգել ավելի քան երկու անգամ ավելի աշխատավարձով(1.7 մլն. եվրո ներկա 700.000-ի փոխարեն), բայց Մանսինին հրաժարվելա :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս սկի մի միլիոն չէր ստանում  :Shok: 

Չգիտեմ, բայց լավ չի լինի եթե գնա: Ասում են Լիվերպուլը ու Լիոնը հետաքրքրված են իրանով:
երեկվա խաղին ինքը պահեստայինների մեջ էր
Հա իմիջայլոց երեկ լավ խաղացինք: Լուրջ եմ ասում, Դոնին Բուֆֆոնից կամ Կասիլյասից վատը չի: Պանուչչին ու Պիզարրոն ինչպես միշտ հզոր էին, Կասետտին լավ պաս քցեց Տոտտիին, դե Տոտտին էլ լավագույնն էր: Եթե վնասվածք չունենար շաբաթներով, Տրեզեգեի չափ նաղդ խփած կլներ:

----------


## Ֆելո

Մանսինիի փոխարեն ուզում են Սոլարիին բերեն. տեսնենք կստացվի՞

----------


## Աբելյան

գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք, Սոլարին իրա դարը ապրած ֆուտբոլիստ ա, տենցները մեզ պետք չեն

----------


## Vishapakah

Նոր անեկդոտ Ռոմա թիմի մասին: :Smile: 

Ասում են Աբրահամովիչը ցանկանում է գնել Ռոմա ակումբը, որովհետև թիմի անվանումը իրեն շատ է դուր գալիս: :Tongue: 

Հ. Գ.
Ով չգիտի ասեմ, որ Աբրահամովիչի անունը *Ռոմա*ն է: :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատալանտա-Ռոմա 1-2
Տոտտին իրա տասերորդ գոլն ա խփել

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Տորինո 4-0
հը. ո՞նց էր  :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Կատանիա 2-0
Ժիուլի, Դե Ռոսսի

չեմպիոն էլ չդառնանք, երկրորդ տեղը կա ու կա
արդեն Յուվենտուսից կարծեմ 5 միավոր առաջ ենք

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Պալերմո 1-0
առանց Պանուչչիի ու Դե Ռոսսիի էինք խաղում

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան մերն էլ աճքիս 3-րդ տեղնա, Տրեզեգեն գոլա խփել , ու արդեն 14 գնդակ ունի իրա հաշվին, դեռ 2-0 ա Յուվենտուս - Լիվորնոն, որ հաղթանակով վերջանա ուրեմն 5 միավորը կպահպանվի մեր միջև, բայց որ Ինտերը չկարողացավ հաղթել Ուդինեզեին , այ տեղ հիշեցի մեր ֆորումի ընկերներից մեկի ուրախությունը Յուվենտուս - Ուդինեզե խաղից հետո, ուրեմն Ռոման հլը հույսեր կարողա պահպանի Ինտերի մի քանի տենց սայթակումների վրա, իսկ սայթակումներ կլինեն դեռ, քանի որ իրանց գուշակը էլ չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

մնում ա մերոնք չսայթաքեն
այ Ինտեր-Ռոմա խաղը որոշիչ ա ըլնելու մի 4-5 տուր հետո

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան ես քո հետ եմ , չմտաշես :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

կիսաեզրափակիչ էլ հասանք
ափսոս Յուվեն թռավ
այ ինչ լավ կլնի Կատանիայի հետ ընկնենք, Ինտերն էլ Լացիոյի
Հռոմեական ֆինալ ա ըլնելու  :Goblin:

----------


## Սերխիո

ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ՛ ԵՆՔ... 

Հայկո ջան ,ստորագրությունդ Ռոմա -Ռեալ խաղին ա վերաբերում,թե... :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

արդեն դրան էլ ա վերաբերվում  :LOL: 
իսկ ի՞նչ կա
որ ուզենանք, կարանք

----------


## salatik

Հա շատ ափսոս Հայկո ջան, բայց դե խաղա, ամեն ինչ պատահումա :Smile: 
ու Հռոմեական ֆինալու հաղթելուա Արքայի թիմը  :Hands Up: 

Իսկ Հռոմի Արքան մի հատա - ՏՈՏՏԻ  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Ռեալ 2-1
առայժմս շուտ ա շնորհավորելը, որովհետև անցած տարի Մանչեստրին էլ էինք 2-1 կրել Օլիմպիկոյում, հետո տեսանք ինչ եղավ

հասկանալի պատճառներով խաղը նորմալ չեմ նայել, բայց որ Ռոման կամային հաղթանակ տարավ, դրանից ենթադրում եմ, որ մրցակցին չի զիջել
մնում ա պատասխան խաղում համը չհանել
ի դեպ՝ Սերխիո Ռամոսը չի մասնակցելու  :Tongue:

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան ես էլ քո նման եմ նայել ֆուտբոլները, ուղեղս ուրիշ տեղ էր: Շնորհավորում եմ Ռոմայի համար :

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ խաղեր, ափսոս Ռուդը շտանգին խփեց, բայց պայքարը դեռ առջևումա

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ես սիրում եմ ROMA-ին  :Love: 
Տղեքը պոդվոդիդ չարի :Smile: 
Ռեալիստներին էլ ասեմ, ոչինչ դեռ կորած չի Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեո-յում կարող ա և ոչ ոքի խաղաք :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստներին էլ ասեմ, ոչինչ դեռ կորած չի Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեո-յում կարող ա և ոչ ոքի խաղաք


հույսեր փայփայեք :Cool: , 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ պտի կրեն, եսա տռավմեքից միքիչ թեթեվանա թիմը նոր իրական ուժը կզգաք ՌԵԱԼի

----------


## Սամվել

> հույսեր փայփայեք, 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ պտի կրեն, եսա տռավմեքից միքիչ թեթեվանա թիմը նոր իրական ուժը կզգաք ՌԵԱԼի


Չգիտեմ ինչ կլինի բայց Ռեալը ահագին մտածելու տեղ ունի, վերջի մի 5-6 խաղում վայթմ 1 կամ 2 խաղա հաղթել  :Think:  

Հուսով եմ սենց էլ կշարունակվի  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

հակառեալյան կոալիցիան թող սպասի 2 շաբաթ, Ռոամյին իրա դաշտում բունն էին կոխել ,մեր դաշտում ծակը կկոխենք . . .

հ.գ.
երկրորդ խաղը անընդմեջ 2-1 պարտվում ենք ,և այդ հաշվի ժամանակ Ռուդը շտանագ ա ծռում , ճիշտ արդյունքը 2-2 էր ,բայց մեր մոտ Լացիայի օրը կգցենք , առաջին տայմում լրիվ կլուծենք 3-0

----------


## Սամվել

> հակառեալյան կոալիցիան թող սպասի 2 շաբաթ, Ռոամյին իրա դաշտում բունն էին կոխել ,մեր դաշտում ծակը կկոխենք . . .
> 
> հ.գ.
> երկրորդ խաղը անընդմեջ 2-1 պարտվում ենք ,և այդ հաշվի ժամանակ Ռուդը շտանագ ա ծռում , ճիշտ արդյունքը 2-2 էր ,բայց մեր մոտ Լացիայի օրը կգցենք , առաջին տայմում լրիվ կլուծենք 3-0


Ես Ռոմա շատ եմ սիրում բայց քո ասածը իրոք շատ հավանականա.. Ռեալը էս տարի բավականին ուժեղա  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

նույնն էլ ես կասեմ  :Blush: 
բայց թե որ շատ ուզենանք, կարանք

----------


## Աբելյան

Ֆիորենտինային կրեցինք
Ինտերն էլ նիչյա խաղաց
չորեքշաբթի իրանց հետ ենք Սան-Սիրոյում
կրվանք` հաստատ կզրկվենք սկուդետոյից

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինտեր-Ռոմա 1-1
Տոտտի, Ձանետտի

աչքիս սկուդետոյին չհասանք

այ Մեքսեսի երկրորդ խախտումը գտնում եմ դեղին քարտին արժանի խախտում չէր

----------


## BOBO

Հայկո էրեգ շատ էիր ուրախացել? :Jpit: 

Հասնելը չհասաք, բայց դե էտ 10 րոպեում ինչ էր անելու Մեքսեսը :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո էրեգ շատ էիր ուրախացել?
> 
> Հասնելը չհասաք, բայց դե էտ 10 րոպեում ինչ էր անելու Մեքսեսը


գնդակի ճամփեն կարող ա փակեր  :Smile: 

էս տարի մրցավարները արդեն Ինտերին են օգնում  :Sad:

----------


## BOBO

Մրցավարները մեղք չունեն ամեն ինչ բնազդաբար ա ստացվում :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> գնդակի ճամփեն կարող ա փակեր


 :Wink:  Բա ժուանը ?

----------


## Աբելյան

դե հիմա ինչ տարբերություն
մեկով շատ կլնեինք, պաշտպանությունում ավելի խիտ դասավորված կլնեինք  :Smile: 

մի խոսքով, Ինտերի երկրպագուներն էլ են ընդունում, որ սուդյան սխալ էր

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոմա-Պարմա 4-0

Ինտերին մոտեցանք մի քիչ

----------


## Սերխիո

Ինտերին մոտեցաք ,ՉԼ-ից կհեռանաք ,սիրելի Հայկ  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Ինտերին մոտեցաք ,ՉԼ-ից կհեռանաք ,սիրելի Հայկ


եթե նայենք Roma-ի խաղին, ապա դժվար է ասել, կկարողանա արդյոք Real M.-ն գոլ խփել ու պահել1:0 հաշիվը:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ինտերին մոտեցաք ,ՉԼ-ից կհեռանաք ,սիրելի Հայկ


թե չէ Ինտերը մնացողա ՉԼ-ում? :LOL:  համարի 99% հեռացելա :Wink: 

չգիտեմ գիտեք թե չէ, բայց Մանսինիին համոզել եմ մնալ Ռոմայում :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> եթե նայենք Roma-ի խաղին, ապա դժվար է ասել, կկարողանա արդյոք Real M.-ն գոլ խփել ու պահել1:0 հաշիվը:


Էդո ջան ,իմ հույսը ոչ թե 1-0 է, այլ ասենք 4-2 ,կամ այլ 2 գոլի առավելությաբ հաշիվը ,վերջի վարյանտ էլ 2-1 :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

կապրենք, կտեսնենք
մի օր մնաց

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրեցինք էլ, տեսանք էլ

Ռեալ-Ռոմա 1-2
ինչ ինչ, բայց սենց հաշվի արժանի չէինք
պետք ա ավելի խոշորով կրեինք
Ռաուլի գոլն էլ օֆֆսայդից էր

Ռոմայի կազմը. Դոնի, Սիսինյո, Մեքսես, Ժուան, Տոնետտո, Մանսինի, Պեռոտտա, Տադդեյ, Աքվիլանի, Դե Ռոսսի, Տոտտի
Ռեալի կազմը. Կասիլյաս, Սալգադո, Պեպե, Կաննավարո, Հայնցե, Գագո, Դիարրա, Բապտիստա, Գուտի, Ռոբինյո, Ռաուլ

Աքվիլանիի ուդառը շատ լավն էր
Մեքսեսը պաշտպանությունում շատ հուսալի խաղաց, Պիզարրոն ու Վուչինիչը խաղը ակտիվացրեցին, Տադդեյը գոլ խփեց, այ Տոտտին ու Մանսիսնին կարային ավելի լավ խաղային
Դոնիին տասանոց սիստեմով 9 կտայի, Սիսինյոյին 9, Մեքսեսին 9.5, Ժուանին 9, Տոնետտոյին 8.5, Մանսինիին 8, Պեռոտտային 8, Տադդեյին 9, Աքվիլանիին 9.5, Դե Ռոսսիին 8, Տոտտիին 8

Ռոմայի երկրպագուների համարյա կեսի կարծիքով ամենալավը Տադդեյն ա խաղացել

Ռեալից ո՞վ լավ խաղաց: Երևի մենակ Կասիլյասը, մի քիչ էլ Բապտիստան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալ-Ռոմա 1-2
> ինչ ինչ, բայց սենց հաշվի արժանի չէինք
> պետք ա ավելի խոշորով կրեինք
> Ռաուլի գոլն էլ օֆֆսայդից էր


Ընդհակառակը...էս հաշիվն էլ էր ձեզ ճոխ...Պեպեին չհանեին, տենանք, թե ոնց պիտի կրեիք




> Ռոմայի երկրպագուների համարյա կեսի կարծիքով ամենալավը Տադդեյն ա խաղացել


Իսկ ես կասեի, որ եթե Վուչինիչը չմտներ, դուք կարող ա 3-1 էլ կրվեիք



> Ռեալից ո՞վ լավ խաղաց: Երևի մենակ Կասիլյասը, մի քիչ էլ Բապտիստան


Հենց էտ ա, որ լավ չխաղացին, այ եթե լավ խաղային.......

----------


## Լեո

> Ընդհակառակը...էս հաշիվն էլ էր ձեզ ճոխ...Պեպեին չհանեին, տենանք, թե ոնց պիտի կրեիք


Այսինքն` ո՞նց *եթե* Պեպեին չհանեին... Մարդը արժանիորեն 2 դեղին քարտ ստացավ, ինքն էր դրանում մեղավոր, կարողա՞ Ռոմայի ֆուտբոլիստներն էին մեղավոր: Եթե "*եթե*"-ների շաքը շարունակենք, ես էլ կասեմ, որ *եթե* Ռաուլը 1 գոլի փոխարեն 6 գոլ խփեր, Ռեալը կհաղթեր, կամ *եթե* Ռոման 2 շատ գեղեցիկ գոլերի փոխարեն ոչ մի գոլ չխփեր...

----------


## Սերխիո

> ապրեցինք էլ, տեսանք էլ
> 
> Ռեալ-Ռոմա 1-2
> ինչ ինչ, բայց սենց հաշվի արժանի չէինք
> պետք ա ավելի խոշորով կրեինք
> Ռաուլի գոլն էլ օֆֆսայդից էր


Հայկո  ? էս օրվա հումոր էր հա  , խոշոր հաշիվը ?  թե 1.5 պահից գոլ եք խփել ախորժակներդ ու լեզուներդ բացվել ա?  :Angry2: 

հռոմում թիմիդ ծակն էինք կոխել , էսօր  ախորժակներից եք խոսում ...

Սենց ա ֆուտբոլային կյանքը պիտի պլեբեյին երբեք երես չտաս ու չներես ,թե չէ իրանց պատրիկներից վեր են դասում :Bad: 
անարդարը հռոմի հաշիվն էր ,որ 4-2 պտի կրեինք :Angry2: 

գոլային պահերը էլ չգրեմ ,եթե դու  աքվիլանիի ուդառներից ես խոսում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսինքն` ո՞նց *եթե* Պեպեին չհանեին... Մարդը արժանիորեն 2 դեղին քարտ ստացավ, ինքն էր դրանում մեղավոր, կարողա՞ Ռոմայի ֆուտբոլիստներն էին մեղավոր: Եթե "*եթե*"-ների շաքը շարունակենք, ես էլ կասեմ, որ *եթե* Ռաուլը 1 գոլի փոխարեն 6 գոլ խփեր, Ռեալը կհաղթեր, կամ *եթե* Ռոման 2 շատ գեղեցիկ գոլերի փոխարեն ոչ մի գոլ չխփեր...


Դե նկատի ունեմ մերոնք էլ 11 հոգով լինեին.... :Ok:  Էս ինչքան ես մանրանում ամեն հարցի շուրջ

----------


## Ֆելո

> հռոմում թիմիդ ծակն էինք կոխել , էսօր  ախորժակներից եք խոսում ...


ծակը մտնումա էն թիմը, ով պարտվումա :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ծակը մտնումա էն թիմը, ով պարտվումա


թիմ էլ կա մտցնում ա ու թքում մրցաշարի վրա , գնում :

----------


## GevSky

> Ընդհակառակը...էս հաշիվն էլ էր ձեզ ճոխ...Պեպեին չհանեին, տենանք, թե ոնց պիտի կրեիք


Աստղ ջան Պեպեին հանելուց առաջ եղած հաշիվը ամեն դեպքում Ռոմայի օգտին էր, քո պեպեն համենայն դեպս այդ խաղում Վուչինիչին չեր կարում հսկեր, նենց որ այդ փսլնքոտի հեռանալը յա լիներ յա չլիներ :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Կներեք Պեպեին վիրավորելու համար, ուղղակի կոնկրետ Պեպեին չեմ սիրում մի հատ վատ մարդու հետա ասոցացվում, համել անտիպատիա ունեմ: Երբ Բարսանել էր ուզում առներ ես աղոթում էի, որ նրան չառնի Բարսան, իսկ երբ Ռեալը առավ այդ թիմի ռեյտինգը իմ աչքերում ավելի ընկավ :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան Պեպեին հանելուց առաջ եղած հաշիվը ամեն դեպքում Ռոմայի օգտին էր, քո պեպեն համենայն դեպս այդ խաղում Վուչինիչին չեր կարում հսկեր, նենց որ այդ փսլնքոտի հեռանալը յա լիներ յա չլիներ


Հսկելը չեմ վիճում, բայց գոնե ստանդարտ դիրքերի ժամանակ բոյը պետք էր

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց հալալա Ռոմային, լավն են էլի  :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո ? էս օրվա հումոր էր հա , խոշոր հաշիվը ? թե 1.5 պահից գոլ եք խփել ախորժակներդ ու լեզուներդ բացվել ա? 
> 
> Հռոմում թիմիդ ծակն էինք կոխել , էսօր ախորժակներից եք խոսում ...
> 
> Սենց ա ֆուտբոլային կյանքը պիտի պլեբեյին երբեք երես չտաս ու չներես ,թե չէ իրանց պատրիկներից վեր են դասում
> անարդարը հռոմի հաշիվն էր ,որ 4-2 պտի կրեինք
> 
> գոլային պահերը էլ չգրեմ ,եթե դու Աքվիլանիի ուդառներից ես խոսում


պատասխան խաղում հաստատ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով կարայինք կրեինք, որ քո ասած 4-2-ն էլ չփրկեր
մի հատ Աքվիլանին խփեց, շտանգա կպավ, մի հատ Վուչինիչը խփեց, շտանգա կպավ, մի հատ Վուչինիչը 2 մետրից խփեց, չմտավ
լավ թող Բապտիստան էլ շտրաֆից խփեր, Ռաուլն էլ մաքուր խփեր իրա գոլը, 5-2-ի դեպքում մենք կանցնեիք

----------


## Cesare

*Ռոման արժանի էր հաղթանակի դրա համար ել հաղթեց :
Ես Ռոմայում ետ մի բանն եմ շատ սիրում` իրանց համախմբվախությունը :
Ետ լավ մարզիչից ա գալիս :*

----------


## REAL_ist

Հակյո որ Ռոման կրումա Ռեալին ետի քիչ պատահող անկթարթերիցա, դրա համար էլ կարաք վայելեք ետ ակթարթը ու գրածներիդ հակառակ բաներ գրելու իմաստ էլ չեմ տենում
Ռոման արժանի էր ու կրեց, Ռեալը վատ խաղաց, դրանից ավելի ճոխացնելը անտեղիա

----------


## Davo'o

> պատասխան խաղում հաստատ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով կարայինք կրեինք, որ քո ասած 4-2-ն էլ չփրկեր
> մի հատ Աքվիլանին խփեց, շտանգա կպավ, մի հատ Վուչինիչը խփեց, շտանգա կպավ, մի հատ Վուչինիչը 2 մետրից խփեց, չմտավ
> լավ թող Բապտիստան էլ շտրաֆից խփեր, Ռաուլն էլ մաքուր խփեր իրա գոլը, 5-2-ի դեպքում մենք կանցնեիք


Դարպասաձողին հարվածները վիճակագրության մեջ հաշշվում են որպես շեղ հարվածներ, իսկ գլուխ գովալու ոչ մի բան չկա նրա մեջ, որ Ակվիլանին շեղ է հարվածում: 
Իմ կարծիքով Ռեալը պարտվեց, որովհետեւ շատ վատ խաղաց, Պեպեն թաթալաբազություններ արեց, իսկ Ռոման ավելի մոբիլ խաղ ցույց տվեց Մադրիդում: Ռոման լավ թիմ է, ունի հինալի խաղացողներ, բայց հուսով եմ, որ Ռոմայի մարզչի մոգոնած առանց մաքուր հարձակվողների այս մարտավարությունը երկար չի ապրի, քանի որ իմ համոզմամբ հենց հարձակվողներն են, որ ֆուտբոլը այդքան գրավիչ են դարձնում:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բայց Ռեալի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստները աշխարհի ամենավերջի ստաձիայի աբիժնիկներն են ,թե են Սիսինյոն ինչ էր աշխարհով մեկ եղել ?  չհասկացա, սկի Տոտին իրա թիմի գոլից ետքան չուրախացավ :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Նման պահերին ողորմելի են երևում աբիժնիկները :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> պատասխան խաղում հաստատ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով կարայինք կրեինք, որ քո ասած 4-2-ն էլ չփրկեր
> մի հատ Աքվիլանին խփեց, շտանգա կպավ, մի հատ Վուչինիչը խփեց, շտանգա կպավ, մի հատ Վուչինիչը 2 մետրից խփեց, չմտավ
> լավ թող Բապտիստան էլ շտրաֆից խփեր, Ռաուլն էլ մաքուր խփեր իրա գոլը, 5-2-ի դեպքում մենք կանցնեիք


Տենց որ լինի.....Ռաուլը գլխով հարվածեց, չմտավ: Ռոբինյոն գլխով հարվածեց, չմտավ....Եկեք գանք ընդհանուր հայտարարի. ամրագրենք, որ Ռեալը շատ վատ խաղաց, իսկ Ռոման օգտվեց Ռեալի սխալներից, և ինքը հաղթեց: Ու մի բան էլ....կրկնում եմ...էս հաշիվն էլ ա Ռոմային ճոխ: Եթե Ռեալը վերջերս Ռոմային ոչ թե ծեծած, այլ սպանած չլիներ, կարող էի ասել, որ ռեվանշ ենք վերցնելու, բայց էս եղավ Ռոմայի համեստ ռեվանշը

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Բայց Ռեալի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստները աշխարհի ամենավերջի ստաձիայի աբիժնիկներն են ,թե են Սիսինյոն ինչ էր աշխարհով մեկ եղել ?  չհասկացա, սկի Տոտին իրա թիմի գոլից ետքան չուրախացավ
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Նման պահերին ողորմելի են երևում աբիժնիկները


Ես Ռեալից գնացածներից մենակ Մորիենտեսին եմ հարգում ու շատ սիրում: :Hands Up:  Չնայած, որ ինքը գլխավոր մեղավորն էր, որ ՉԼ-ում Մոնակոն հաղթեց Ռեալին: Ինքը հայտարարել էր գնալուց, որ թեև ինքը հեռանում է, բայց իր սիրտը միշտ կմնա <<Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու>>-ում

----------


## Ֆելո

> առանց մաքուր հարձակվողների այս մարտավարությունը երկար չի ապրի, քանի որ իմ համոզմամբ հենց հարձակվողներն են, որ ֆուտբոլը այդքան գրավիչ են դարձնում:


բա քո կարծիքով Վուչինիչը հարձակվող չի? :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վուչինիչը զամենա :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Նապոլի-Ռոմա 0-2
Տոտտին իրա 13-րդ գոլը խփեց
եթե Բարսելոնն ա հույսեր պահպանում, մենք էլ ուրեմն հույսեր ունենք

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան երեկ իսկականից Ռոման փայլում էր: 
Շնորհավորում եմ.
Միլանըից Մ տառն էր մնացել մենակ  :Smile:  Անչելոտին ճիշտ էր ասել, այսօր Ռոման ավելի հուսալի խաղա ցուցադրում քան Ինտերը: 
Շարունակեք տենց ՀԱՂԹԵԼ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

մերսի
Ժիուլին ու Վուչինիչը վերնջ են էլի  :Love: 
մինչև չմտան, թիմը ոտի չկայնեց

թող ամպագոռգոռ չհնչի, բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ Ռոման Իտալիայում, եթե ոչ Եվրոպայում կամ աշխարհում, ամենաուժեղ կիսապաշտպանություն ունեցող թիմն ա

----------


## Ambrosine

> մերսի
> Ժիուլին ու Վուչինիչը վերնջ են էլի 
> մինչև չմտան, թիմը ոտի չկայնեց
> 
> թող ամպագոռգոռ չհնչի, բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ Ռոման Իտալիայում, եթե ոչ Եվրոպայում կամ աշխարհում, ամենաուժեղ կիսապաշտպանություն ունեցող թիմն ա


Լավ էլ գիտես, որ չափազանց ամպագոռգոռ հնչեց :Ok:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Այս թիմը արժանիա գովստի ամնեվերջին խոսքերին:Հուսով եմ 1/2 կհանդիպեն Ռոմա-Շալկե :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> թող ամպագոռգոռ չհնչի, բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ Ռոման Իտալիայում, եթե ոչ Եվրոպայում կամ աշխարհում, ամենաուժեղ կիսապաշտպանություն ունեցող թիմն ա


դե եթե 5  կիսապաշտպանով խաղան ,պարզ ա անանցանելի կլինի կենտրոնը :Think: 
բայց Դե Ռոսսին ամեն ինչ արժի :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

միավորների միջև տարբերությունը հասավ չորսի

մեր ուժեղ մրցակիցներն էլ պրծան, մնացին համեմատաբար թույլերը
Ինտերը վերջում մի հատ էլ Միլանին ա կրվում, ու համարյա հասնում ենք

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

> միավորների միջև տարբերությունը հասավ չորսի
> 
> մեր ուժեղ մրցակիցներն էլ պրծան, մնացին համեմատաբար թույլերը
> Ինտերը վերջում մի հատ էլ Միլանին ա կրվում, ու համարյա հասնում ենք


Շնորհավորում եմ H.a.y.k.o. ջան,ամբողջ սրտով ուզւմ եմ , որ Ռոման չեմպիոն դառնա,քանի որ արժանի ա: Դե մեր Յուվեն էլ իրա գործն արեց:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շնորհավորում եմ H.a.y.k.o. ջան,ամբողջ սրտով ուզւմ եմ , որ Ռոման չեմպիոն դառնա,քանի որ արժանի ա: Դե մեր Յուվեն էլ իրա գործն արեց:


հատուկ շնորհակալություն Յուվեին դրա համար  :Smile: 

բայց լավ էլ էս ծանր էտապը գլորեցինք

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան մենակ թե էլ հանկարծ չպարտվենք մենք էլ դուք էլ:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո ջան մենակ թե էլ հանկարծ չպարտվենք մենք էլ դուք էլ:


հա  :Smile: 
վերջում Ինտերին երրորդ տեղում ենք թողալու  :Smile: 

պայքար, պայքար, մինչև վերջ...

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Ափսոս, առանց Տոտտի բան չստացվեց,ափսոս հազար ափսոս :Sorry:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոման խաղում էր անգլիական ֆուտբոլ, իսկ Մանչեստրը՝ իտալական
Պանուչչին պտի էնի խփեր, էտ վախտ դժվար թե կրվեինք
ամեն դեպքում, փոքր շանսեր առայժմս կան

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան շատ ցավում եմ, որ երեկ Ռոման չկարողացավ հաղթել, բայց մի բան չեմ կարող չասել, ու երևի դու էլ իմ հետ համամիտ կլինես.
Այսօր երևի աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ակումբներից մեկը Մանչեստր Յունայթեդն է, ու պարտվել ամենաուժեղին ինձ թվումա այդքան էլ ցավալի չի, նենց որ դուխդ չես գցում, ու սպասում ենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը:
Եթե Ռոման ու Մանչեստրը չհանդիպեին էս փուլում իրար, ուրեմն հանդիպելու էին ֆինալում:

----------


## Աբելյան

համենայն դեպս, եթե Մանչեստրը անցնի, կուզենամ ինքը դառնա չեմպիոն, որ քո ասածով դուրս գա  :Smile:

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Ռոման ավելի լավ ֆուտբոլ խաղաց ու հաստատ արժանի չեր 2-0 ի, բայց այս տարի անգլիականի հերթ ա,ուսումնասիրեք Անգլիան,Իտալիան, Իսպանիան ներկայացնող ակումբները գումարային քանի անգամ են կրել լիգան ,տիրում է հավասարություն: Որքան հիշում եմ 10:11: 11 է համապատասխանաբար:

----------


## salatik

Հայկ ջան շնորհավորում եմ Ռոման կարողացավ հաղթել Կատանիային էլի Տոտտիի օգնությամբ Իտալիայի գավաթի հերթական տուրում, ափսոս իհարկե, որ սեփական դաշտում միայն 1-0 հաշվով հաղթեց, սպասենք պատասխան խաղին:
Այսօր Ինտերն էլ Լացիոյի հետա խաղալու, վերջում տեսնենք ինչ դուրս կգա:

----------


## Աբելյան

մերսի  :Smile: 
Ինտերն էլ Լացիոյին չկարեցավ կրի  :Wink: 
0-0

ամեն դեպքում 1-0-ն ավելի լավ ա քան թե ասենք 2-1-ը

----------


## Werder Bremen

Ափսոս որ Ռոման չկարողացավ հաղթահարել Մանրեսթերի արգելքը...
Ակումբը բավականին թասիբով մրցաշրջան անցկացրեց այս տարի  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոման զարգացում ապրող թիմ ա: Ապագայի թիմ ա: Մյուս տարի ավելի մեծ բաների կհասնի:

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Ռոման զարգացում ապրող թիմ ա: Ապագայի թիմ ա: Մյուս տարի ավելի մեծ բաների կհասնի:


Ռոման-Լիվորնո 1:1 ,զարմանալիա :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

մի քիչ գովում ենք, միավորներ ա կորցնում

համենայն դեպս, Ռոման միշտ էլ թույլ թմերի հետ միավորներ կորցրել ա, ու ես միշտ մտավախություն եմ ունենում էտ տեսակ խաղերից առաջ  :Sad:

----------


## salatik

Հայկո ջան նենց վատ եմ զգում, որ Տոտտին վնասվածքա ստացել, վերջին խաղերնա ու աստված գիտի երբ կվերականգնվի:
Շատ ափսոս, որ առավոտյան չտեսա TV-ով տրամադրությունս ընկավ:
Առողջություն եմ ցանկանում Հռոմի արքային  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս մրցաշրջանը վարի գնաց Տոտտիի համար  :Sad: 
վերջի տարիներին ինչքան շատ ա վնասվածք ստանում...

----------


## Աբելյան

Հաշվի առնելով, որ "Ա Սերիան" առանց Պարմայի, ոնց որ մեր Բարձրագույն խումբը առանց Շիրակի, Ռոման իտալիայի նորընծա չեմպիոնն ա:
 :Yahoo:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հաշվի առնելով, որ "Ա Սերիան" առանց Պարմայի, ոնց որ մեր Բարձրագույն խումբը առանց Շիրակի, Ռոման իտալիայի նորընծա չեմպիոնն ա:


Ավելի շուտ Պարման կթռնի,քան թե Ռոման չեմպիոն կդառնա:

----------


## BOBO

> Ավելի շուտ Պարման կթռնի,քան թե Ռոման չեմպիոն կդառնա:


100$ :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հաշվի առնելով, որ "Ա Սերիան" առանց Պարմայի, ոնց որ մեր Բարձրագույն խումբը առանց Շիրակի, Ռոման իտալիայի նորընծա չեմպիոնն ա:


Պարման էլ էն Պարման չի, ինչ որ կար, նենց որ կարա հանգիստ խղճով էթա Բ Սերիա :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել ,քանի որ Յուվեն էլ ա Բ սերիա եղել

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պարման էլ էն Պարման չի, ինչ որ կար, նենց որ կարա հանգիստ խղճով էթա Բ Սերիա


Պարման վերջի 4 տարում էն Պարման չի, բայց մնում ա

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել ,քանի որ Յուվեն էլ ա Բ սերիա եղել


այսինքն՝ Ինտերին էլ են ուղարկելու՞  :Shok:   :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

> Պարման վերջի 4 տարում էն Պարման չի, բայց մնում ա


Դե ձքում ա էլի մի ձև, բայց վախտը էկէլա :Jpit: 

Պարման ձև չունի Ա սերիայում մնալու, եթե նույնիսկ Ինտերին կրի :Shok: (դե պարզա որ էտ դեպքում Ռոման նիչյա ա խաղալու Կանատիայի հետ :LOL: )

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դե ձքում ա էլի մի ձև, բայց վախտը էկէլա
> 
> Պարման ձև չունի Ա սերիայում մնալու, եթե նույնիսկ Ինտերին կրի(դե պարզա որ էտ դեպքում Ռոման նիչյա ա խաղալու Կանատիայի հետ)


Պարմայի փրկությունը կլնի Ռոմայի չեմպիոնությունը, որովհետև Կատանիան պետք ա կրվի:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչ Ռոմանա կրելու, նիչյա կխաղա ինձ թվումա, ոչ էլ Ինտերը, Պարման կկրի
Ինտերը չեմպիոն, Պարման էլ մնումա, սիրուն սցենարա, Միլաննել 4–րդ տեղ կգա էլի
թե չի լինում, իտալիայում գոլերնեն հաշվում դուս թողելուց թե անձնականը?

----------


## Աբելյան

> ոչ Ռոմանա կրելու ոչ էլ Ինտերը
> Ինտերը չեմպիոն, Պարման էլ մնումա, սիրուն սցենարա, Միլաննել 4–րդ տեղ կգա էլի


եթե Ռոման չկրեց Կատանիային, Կատանիան գոնե մի միավոր ստանում ա, Պարմայից 3 միավոր առաջ ա անցնում, նենց որ քո ասած սցենարը համարյա անհավանական ա

----------


## REAL_ist

իմ ասածով որ եղավ հավասարվում են վայթմ Պարման ու Կատանիան, տեղ արդեն պետքա նայել կամ գոլերին կամ անձնականին

----------


## BOBO

> ոչ Ռոմանա կրելու, նիչյա կխաղա ինձ թվումա, ոչ էլ Ինտերը, Պարման կկրի
> Ինտերը չեմպիոն, Պարման էլ մնումա, սիրուն սցենարա, Միլաննել 4–րդ տեղ կգա էլի
> թե չի լինում, իտալիայում գոլերնեն հաշվում դուս թողելուց թե անձնականը?


Էտ ոնց :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> իմ ասածով որ եղավ հավասարվում են վայթմ Պարման ու Կատանիան, տեղ արդեն պետքա նայել կամ գոլերին կամ անձնականին


Կատանիա 0-0 Պարմա
Պարմա 2-2 Կատանիա

Առավելությունը Կատանիյայինն ա չէ? Թե ոնց? :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

նենց որ, իմ ասածն ա գործում

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ ափսոս չելավ, լավ սցենար էր :LOL: 
տենանք ես տարի ՉԼ խաղալու համար Միլանից ներդրումներ արել են թե չե

----------


## Աբելյան

ոչինչ, հլա գավաթը դեմներս ա

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ավելի լավա Ռոման դառնար չեմպիոն, քան թե Ինտերը: ԻՆտերին հա էլ պաշտպանել են, վապշե էտ թմի խաղերի մրցավարությունը *շատ հաճախ* խայտառակություն էր: Վերջին խաղում էլ, Պարմայի հետ, պենալը ի օգուտ Պարմայի չդրեցին:

----------


## Աբելյան

կրինք  :Love: 
2-1
Մեքսեսն ու Պեռոտան են խփել
Մեքսեսն էլ, ասում են խաղի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն ա եղել

էս էլ մեր անցած ուղին.
1/8
Տորինո-Ռոմա 3-1
Ռեկոբա, Մանսինի, Ռեկոբա, Կոմոտտո
Ռոմա-Տորինո 4-0
Մանսինի, Տոտտի, Տոտտի, Ժիուլի
1/4
Սամպդորիա-Ռոմա 1-1
Ցիգլեր, Վուչինիչ
Ռոմա-Սամպդորիա 1-0
Մանսինի
1/2
Ռոմա-Կատանիա 1-0
Տոտտի
Կատանիա-Ռոմա 1-1
Աքվիլանի, Սիլվեստրի
եզրափակիչ
Ինտեր-Ռոմա 1-2
Մեքսես, Պեռոտտա, Պելե

էս մրցաշրջանում Ռոման ավելի շատ գավաթ տարավ, քան թե Ինտերը

 :Yahoo:

----------


## Աբելյան

Տխուր լուր

Երեկ Հռոմի "Պոլիկլինիկո Ջեմելլի" հիվանդանոցում, երկարատև հիվանդությունից հետո, 82 տարեկան հասակում վախճանվել է Ռոմայի նախագահ Ֆրանկո Սենսին, որը ակումբի սեփականատերն էր 1993 թվականի մայիսից: "Մեծ նախագահ և մեծ մարդ իտալական ֆուտբոլում", այսպես է նրա մասին արտահայտվել Մասսիմո Մորատին:

----------


## salatik

Ռոմայի գլխավոր մարզիչ է նշանակվել Յուվեի նախկին մարզիչ Կլաուդիո Ռանիերին  :Ok: 
Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի, լավ թիմա, ափսոսա, խաղաջրջանը պարտություններովա սկսել:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս թեման ինչիա սենց պասիվ: Արթնացեք ժողովուրդ:

Իտալական «Ռոմայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Կլաուդիո Ռանյերին հանգստանալու հնարավորություն կտա թիմի ավագ Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտիին և նրան չի ընդգրկի «Ա» սերիայի 24-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում «Պալերմոյի» հետ կայանալիք հանդիպման հայտացուցակում: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է «La Gazetta dello Sport»-ը, երեկ ֆուտբոլիստը բժշկական հետազոտության է ենթարկվել` կապված աջ ծնկի խնդրի հետ: Եվ թեպետ լուրջ վնասվածք չի հայտնաբերվել, Տոտտին, միևնույն է, սկսել է անհատական ծրագրով հակաբորբոքային բուժում ընդունել և այժմ առանձին է մարզվում…

----------


## yerevanci

*«Ռոման» ցանկանում է անվճար ձեռք բերել Գալլասի տրանսֆերը*



Իտալական «Ռոման» ամառային միջմրցաշրջանային շրջանում ցանկանում է թիմի կազմը համալրել «Արսենալի» պաշտպան Վիլյամ Գալլասով, ով շուտով ազատ ֆուտբոլիստի կարգավիճակ կստանա: Այս մասին գրում է sportbox.ru-ն:
«Արսենալը», կանոնակարգի համաձայն, 30 տարեկանից բարձր ֆուտբոլիստներին մեկ տարուց ավելի պայմանագիր չի առաջարկում: Այդ իսկ պատճառով «Ռոման» 32-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստին պատրաստ է առաջարկել երկարատև պայմանագիր, որը կարող է շահագրգռել Գալլասին` Անգլիայից տեղափոխվելու Իտալիա:
Հիշեցնենք, որ ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում Գալլասն «Արսենալի» կազմում անցկացրել է 26 խաղ և խփել 3 գոլ:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## romanista

Վաղը մենք չեմպիոն կդառնանք, դե կտեսնեք:

----------


## Աբելյան

Սկզբունքորեն նույն պատկերն ա, ինչ 2 տարի առաջ էր, հլա ավելի վատ:
Ռոմայի ամենամեծ մինուսը թույլ կամքն ա:

----------


## romanista

թե թույլ կամք ունենար, մրցաշարային աղյուսակի հատակից 2 տեղին չէր հասնի

----------


## Աբելյան

Էտի թմի մինիմում խնդիրների մեջ էր:

----------


## romanista

Էհ, այս տարի էլ բավարարվեցինք 2 տեղով... մնում է հուսալ, որ այն մարտունակ ու ուժեղ կամքի տեր կոլեկտիվը, որ հիմա Ռոմայում կա, հաջորդ տարիներին թմին բարձունքների կհասցնիի վերջապես, ինչին Ռոման անկասկած արժանի է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չեմ տեսել այս տարի Ռոմայի ոչ և ոչ մի հանդիպում, բայց ինետով հետևել եմ զարգացող իրադարցություններին:
Իրոք արժանի տեղ զբաղեցրեց մրցաշարային աղյուսակում:
Առաջնության սկզբնամասում Ռոման այդքան էլ լավ հադես չեկավ, ուներ շատ պարտություններ հենց առաջնության մեկնարկին:
Շտկվեց էտ ամենը ու Ռոման փաստորեն վերջնամասում իր ցուցանիչները հասցրեց մինչև 2-րդ հորիզոնական:

----------

romanista (17.05.2010)

----------


## romanista

Ես զարմանում եմ ուղղակի էլի, քանի՞ անգամ դեռ Ինտերին պետք է արջի ծառայություն մատուցեն: Սամպդորիայի հետ խաղը սպասարկող Անտոնիո Դամատոն ինքն էր մի ժամանակ խոստովանել, որ Ինտերի մոլի երկրպագու է ու նաև հավանում է Կասսանոյին... Իսկ այդ խաղում և նրա սիրելի Կասսանոն էր հանդես գալիս, և Սամպը մրցում էր մի թիմի հետ, որը նրա սիրելի Ինտերի հետ չեմպիոնության համար պայքարի մեջ է... է պարզ չի՞ այսքանից հետո, որ այդ խաղը անկասկած Սամպի հաղթանակով կավարտվեր... կամ հենց վերջին` Սիենայի հետ Ինտերի խաղում մրցավարը չնշանակեց միլիարդ տոկոսանոց ակնհայտ ու անվիճելի 11 մետրանոցը` Ինտերի խաղացողի` սեփական տուգանայինում ձեռքով խաղի համար, հոգուտ Սիենայի... Թե Սիենան ստանար հարվածի իրավունքն ու խփեր, կուզեյի տեսնել, էտ ճիճուները ոնց էին տակից դուրս գալու՞...
Քանի Իտալիայում շարունակվում է կողմնակալությունը, Ռոման չեմպիոնության վրա կարող է խաչ քաշել, քանի որ, ինչպես գիտենք, այն զուտ հռոմեական երևույթ է ու Հռոմից դուրս Ռոմային չեն սիրում...
...միշտ ուժեղից վախենում են...
FORZA GRANDE ROMA!

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես զարմանում եմ ուղղակի էլի, քանի՞ անգամ դեռ Ինտերին պետք է արջի ծառայություն մատուցեն: Սամպդորիայի հետ խաղը սպասարկող Անտոնիո Դամատոն ինքն էր մի ժամանակ խոստովանել, որ Ինտերի մոլի երկրպագու է ու նաև հավանում է Կասսանոյին... Իսկ այդ խաղում և նրա սիրելի Կասսանոն էր հանդես գալիս, և Սամպը մրցում էր մի թիմի հետ, որը նրա սիրելի Ինտերի հետ չեմպիոնության համար պայքարի մեջ է... է պարզ չի՞ այսքանից հետո, որ այդ խաղը անկասկած Սամպի հաղթանակով կավարտվեր... կամ հենց վերջին` Սիենայի հետ Ինտերի խաղում մրցավարը չնշանակեց միլիարդ տոկոսանոց ակնհայտ ու անվիճելի 11 մետրանոցը` Ինտերի խաղացողի` սեփական տուգանայինում ձեռքով խաղի համար, հոգուտ Սիենայի... Թե Սիենան ստանար հարվածի իրավունքն ու խփեր, կուզեյի տեսնել, էտ ճիճուները ոնց էին տակից դուրս գալու՞...
> Քանի Իտալիայում շարունակվում է կողմնակալությունը, Ռոման չեմպիոնության վրա կարող է խաչ քաշել, քանի որ, ինչպես գիտենք, այն զուտ հռոմեական երևույթ է ու Հռոմից դուրս Ռոմային չեն սիրում...
> ...միշտ ուժեղից վախենում են...
> FORZA GRANDE ROMA!


Հիշում եմ 2002-ի Աշխարհի առաջնությունը, երբ որ Հվ. Կորեային էին արջի ծառայություն մատուցում: Բայց իրանց դեմն առան: Ինչ թմի էլ պաշտպանեն, երկար չի կարա շարունակվի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իտալական «Ռոման» բանավոր համաձայնության է եկել «Ֆլամենգոյի» հարձակվող Ադրիանոյի հետ:

Շաբաթվա սկզբին հռոմեցիների մարզական տնօրեն Դանիելե Պրադեն մեկնել է Ռիո դե Ժանեյրո, որտեղ բանակցություններ է վարել ֆուտբոլիստի հետ, ում պայմանագիրը ներկա ակումբի հետ ավարտվում է կիրակի օրը:



Հինգշաբթի օրը 28-ամյա բրազիլացին հրաժեշտ է տվել իր խաղընկերներին, հաղորդում է  Football Italia-ն:

Աղբյուրը

----------


## romanista

Հպարտությամբ ներակայացնում եմ իմ կողմից ստեղծված ինտերնետ-հյուրասրահը, որտեղ ցանկացած անձ կարող է մասնակցել Ռոմայի վերաբերյալ քննարկումներին: Եթե դուք Ռոմայի երկրպագու եք,  ու ուզում եք հայերեն շփվել այլ ռոմանիստաների հետ, ուրեմն այցելեք այնտեղ :Smile: 
ահա հասցեն:
http://asromaarmfans.forum24.ru/

----------

Moonwalker (30.07.2010), Yellow Raven (15.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (16.06.2010)

----------


## romanista

Ռոմայի 2010/11 մրցաշրջանի մարզաշապիկները`





























Աղբյուրներ`
http://as-roma.ru/news.php?username=...2.71&pagenum=1
http://as-roma.ru/news.php?mode=arti...#1279037256.55

----------

Yellow Raven (16.07.2010), Աբելյան (30.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (16.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

1927 թվականի հուլիսի 22-ին Հռոմում 4 տեղական թիմերի միավորմամբ ստեղծվեց ներկայիս "Ռոման": Ու երեկ, 2010 թվականի հուլիսի 22-ին թիմը դարձավ 83 տարեկան: 
Շնորհավորում եմ "Ռոմայի" ղեկավարությանը, ֆուտբոլիստներին, մնացած ամբողջ անձնակազմին և ամենագլխավորը` երկրպագուներին այս հիասքանչ տոնի առթիվ: 
83 տարի է, ինչ ֆուտբոլային երկրպագուների մի հոծ զանգված ներկվել է դեղին և կարմիր գույներով: 
83 տարի է ինչ "Ռոմայի" հետ ապրում ենք հաղթանակի բերկրանքը, պարտության ցավը, վերելքներ ու վայրեջքներ: 
"Ռոմա"` ցանականում ենք Քեզ միշտ ուրախացնես մեզ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլով, լինես կայուն, մարտունակ, ֆինանսապես հզոր: Մենք Քեզ հետ ենք, Քո կողքին ենք *ԸՆԴՄԻՇՏ,* անկախ ամեն ինչից: 

Սիրում ենք ու գովերգում ենք Քեզ, Հպարտ Հռոմեական գայլուհի




Roma Roma Roma 
core de 'sta Citta 
unico grande amore 
de tanta e tanta gente 
che fai sospira.
Roma Roma Roma 
lassace canta, 
da 'sta voce nasce n'coro 
so' centomila voci 
ciai fatto 'nnamora.

Roma Roma Roma, 
t'ho dipinta io 
gialla come er sole 
rossa come er core mio.

Roma Roma Roma 
nun te fa 'ncanta 
tu sei nata grande 
e grande hai da resta

Roma Roma Roma 
core de 'sta Citta 
unico grande amore 
de tanta e tanta gente 
che fai sospira.
*GRAZIE, ROMA!*

----------

Աբելյան (30.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*



			
				Գազպրոմը կարող է գնել Ռոման
			
		

*




Ռուսական «Գազպրոմ» ընկերությունը համարվում է իտալական «Ռոման» գնելու գլխավոր թեկնածուներից մեկը:


«Գազպրոմի» մրցակիցներից մեկն է Սաուդյան Արաբիան ներկայացնող «Աաբար» ընկերությունը, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է La Roma24-ը:


Հիշեցնենք, որ «Գազպրոմը» սերբական «Ցրվենա Զվեզդայի» ու գերմանական «Շալկե-04»-ի գործընկերն է: 

*Հղում*

----------


## romanista

Ով ուզում ա թող գնի, մենակ էս վիճակից պրծնենք... ներկայիս ղեկավարությունը էնքան ա ապուշացել, որ անգամ Բուրդիսսոյի տրանսֆերը Ինտերից գնելու համար, մի 6,5 միլիոնի համար սակարկում, 4,5 ա ասում... ըհը, Հիմա էլ Յուվեն ավելի թույն գումար ա առաջարկում Նիկոլասի համար, նենց որ իրա էշության պատճառով Ռոմայի ղեկավարությունը Բուրդիսոյից կզրկվի... թող մի հատ հարուս, ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդ գնի, որ սաղին դնենք իրանց տեղը...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Փոխանակում գայլերի միջև




Իտալական «Ռոման» ու գերմանական «Վոլֆսբուրգը» կարող են ֆուտբոլիստների փոխանակում կատարել:

Ըստ իտալական Blitz Quotidiano պարբերականի, հռոմեացիները ցանկանում են փոխանակել իրենց 28-ամյա հարձակվողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան Ժուլիո Բապտիստային «Վոլֆսբուրգի» 29-ամյա պաշտպան Անդրեա Բարցալյիի վրա:

Բապտիստան պետք չէ «Ռոմային», իսկ գերմանացիները պատրաստ են Բարցալյիի հեռանալուն, այնպես որ իտալական ու գերմանական «գայլերն» այդ հարցում կարող են գալ ընդհանուր հայտարարի:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Բապտիստայն, ապա, ըստ լրատվամիջոցների, կարող է «Վոլֆսբուրգում» փոխարինել Էդին Ջեկոյին, ով, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կհեռանա «Վոլֆսբուրգից»: 

*Հղում*

----------


## romanista

> Հա, ախպերս սիրում են, բայց շատ են ապսոսում թմի մեջ ներդնեն: իսկ բորիելոն ոնց կար, պերսպեկտիվ խաղացողների շարքում, տենց ել մնումա, ալկագոլիկնել տրավմայա կպցրել մոտ 2 ամիս կարաղա խաղից դուրս մնա


Բա գիտես ոնց եմ ուրախացել դրա վնասվածքի համար( զզվում եմ դրանից, թե խ՞ի ստորագրին(( ՉԼ-ն մերն ա, մնում ա հասնենք ֆինալ) իսկ թիմի մեջ չեն ափսոսում ներդնեն, փող չունեն, որ ներդնեն :Jpit:

----------


## Yeti

> Բա գիտես ոնց եմ ուրախացել դրա վնասվածքի համար( զզվում եմ դրանից, թե խ՞ի ստորագրին(( ՉԼ-ն մերն ա, մնում ա հասնենք ֆինալ) իսկ թիմի մեջ չեն ափսոսում ներդնեն, փող չունեն, որ ներդնեն


Համոզեցիր  :Smile:  Ինտերնետում փորփրեցի, իրոքից իտալպետրոլը ոչ այնքան լավ վիճակումա, բայց դա ավելի վատա, եթե հանկարծ էլի դեպի վատը գնաց, ակումբը կլուծարվւ, կզորոյանան բոլոր տիտղոսները: և այլն, գուցե և վաճառելը ճիշտ կլինի:

----------


## romanista

> Համոզեցիր  Ինտերնետում փորփրեցի, իրոքից իտալպետրոլը ոչ այնքան լավ վիճակումա, բայց դա ավելի վատա, եթե հանկարծ էլի դեպի վատը գնաց, ակումբը կլուծարվւ, կզորոյանան բոլոր տիտղոսները: և այլն, գուցե և վաճառելը ճիշտ կլինի:


Միայն ու միայն այդ դեպքում համաձայն կլինեմ վաճառքին) Ռոզելլան ինքը էդ դեպքում թափով ակումբը կշախի, որ շատ ավելի վատ չլինի հետո)

Աստղին կխնդրեյի իմ ու Յեթիի խոսակցությունը տեղափոխել Ռոմայի թեմա, բացի ՉԼ-ին վերաբերող գրառումներից, որովհետև օֆֆտոպ ա դառնում))

----------


## romanista

Կալյարի - Ռոմա՝ 5:1... արա էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում էս թմի հետ... խաղը նայել չէր լինում, սիրտս կտոր - կտոր էր լինում... Կալյարին ո՞վ ա իրա կյանքով մեկ, որ սենց անի... սենց խաղով Ռոման ՉԼ-ում բաան չունի անելու... պտի դնեն սաղ թմի ղեկավարությանը, մարզչական կազմին ու խաղացողներին կլիզմա անեն օրը 3 անգամ, ամեն անգամ 3 անգամ, որ խելքի գան... արդեն 3 պաշտոնական խաղ էս մրցաշրջանում ու խաղ առ խաղ ավելի վատ վիճակ ա... մեկդ առեք Ռոման ու փրկեք թիմը էս անասուն ղեկավարությունից... Բուրդիսոյին Ինտերից 8 մլն-ով առնում են, էն դեպքում, երբ Ինտերը գործարքի կայացումը էնքան ձգձգեց, որ էդ տղեն ԱԱ-ից հետո չկարացավ նորմալ նոր մրցաշրջանին պատրաստվի ու ըհը, էսօր կարմիր քարտ ա ստանում... Ադրիանոյին առան, որը էնքան չաղ ա, որ... ու խաղի ժամանակ էլ վազելու տեղը չի էլ քայլում, է, սողում ա... Կաստելինիին առան Պարմայից, որին առաջին իսկ խաղում 13-րդ րոպեյին փոխարինում են վնասվածքի պատճառով... միակ ճիշտ քայլը Միլանից Բորիելոյին վարձակալելն էր, էն էլ էնքան ուշ վերցրին, չհասցրեց թմին սովորի, ընտելացած չի...

աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա... մեկդ առեք էս թիմն ու փրկեք էդ ապուշ ղեկավարությունից... Դանիելե Պրադե...  :Angry2:

----------


## romanista

Ռոմա-Ինտեր 1:0... սրանով կսկսվի Ռոմայի վերելքը... անցած տարվա նման է ստացվում)

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռոմա-Ինտեր 1:0... սրանով կսկսվի Ռոմայի վերելքը... անցած տարվա նման է ստացվում)


Աստված տա, Ռոման լավ թիմա, վատ կազմ չունի ու դիտարժան են ստացվում նրա հաջողված հանդիպումները, դիտելը՝ ու հաճույք ստանալը:

Հանդիպման վիդեոն՝ Ռոմա - Ինտեր Միլան 1:0




Գոլի հեղինակ է դարձավ՝ Վուչինիչը (9)  :Smile:

----------

romanista (27.09.2010)

----------


## romanista

Իսկ այսօր թիմի ավագն ու խորհրդանիշը նշում է իր ծննդյան 34-րդ տարեդարձը... 34 տարի, որոնցից 17-ը նա անցկացրել է Ռոմայի մարզաշապիկով...դա հիանալի է :Smile: Շնորհավորում եմ մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստին և ցանկանում դեռ բազում հաջողություններ "Ռոմայում"...

----------

Ambrosine (27.09.2010), Moonwalker (04.06.2011), Աբելյան (04.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.09.2010), Մանուլ (04.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*13.5 միլիոն Վուչինիչի դիմաց:*

----------


## romanista

* Այսօր հուլիսի 22 - ն է: 1927 թվականի հուլիսի 22-ին հիմնադրվեց "Ռոման": Արդեն 84 տարի այն շարունակում է լինել իր երկրպագուների համար լավ տրամադրության և այլ սուր զգացողությունների անվերջանալի աղբյուր, իսկ շատերի համար ուղղակի տիեզերքի կենտրոն  Թե դժբախտության, թե ուրախության պահին, թե հաղթանակների, թե պարտությունների ժամանակ "Ռոման" երբեք չի եղել, և երբեք չի լինի միայնակ, մինչև մեզանից` ռոմանիստաներից որեէ մեկը հավատում է նրան ու սիրում այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այն կա... Քանի որ այլ այսպիսի թիմ չկա, ու դա հաստատ...*

----------

Աբելյան (22.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (23.07.2011)

----------


## romanista

Ռոմայի մասին մեր կողմից արվող հայկական կայքը վերաբացվել է: Ահա կայքի հասցեն` http://as-roma.do.am/

----------


## Լեո

Ռոման էսօր 0-1 հաշվով հաղթեց Ուդինեզեին ու Իտալիայի Ա սերիայում ռեկորդ սահմանեց՝ մեկնարկային 9 խաղերում տանելով 9 հաղթանակ: 

Մինչ այս ռեկորդը պատկանում էր Յուվետուսին, որը 8-ից 8 հաղթանակ էր տարել 1930/31, 1985/86 և 2005/06 մրցաշրջաններում:

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2013), John (27.10.2013)

----------


## John

Հարգանքներս Ռոմային։ Հույս ունեմ՝ չեմպիոն կդառնան էս տարի

----------

Աբելյան (18.12.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էս տարի գազան են Հռոմեացնիները: Հալալ ա Տոտիին․ չնայած տարիքին՝ թիմի լավագույն խաղացողն ա:

----------

Gayl (28.10.2013), Աբելյան (18.12.2013), Գրող (28.10.2013)

----------


## Գրող

Ռոման մորթում ա: Իրանց եմ բալետ անում էս տարի: Չնայած Նապոլին էլ ա դուրս գալիս:

----------

Gayl (28.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոման էսօր 0-1 հաշվով հաղթեց Ուդինեզեին ու Իտալիայի Ա սերիայում ռեկորդ սահմանեց՝ մեկնարկային 9 խաղերում տանելով 9 հաղթանակ: 
> 
> Մինչ այս ռեկորդը պատկանում էր Յուվետուսին, որը 8-ից 8 հաղթանակ էր տարել 1930/31, 1985/86 և 2005/06 մրցաշրջաններում:


Ի դեպ 9 խաղում 23 գոլ են խփել ու բաց են թողել 1 գնդակ, ընդամենը 1: Ֆանտաստիկ արդյունք:

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2013), Աբելյան (18.12.2013)

----------


## romanista

> Ռոման էսօր 0-1 հաշվով հաղթեց Ուդինեզեին ու Իտալիայի Ա սերիայում ռեկորդ սահմանեց՝ մեկնարկային 9 խաղերում տանելով 9 հաղթանակ: 
> 
> Մինչ այս ռեկորդը պատկանում էր Յուվետուսին, որը 8-ից 8 հաղթանակ էր տարել 1930/31, 1985/86 և 2005/06 մրցաշրջաններում:


Դեզինֆորմացիա)) Ռեկորդը Ռոման նախ կրկնեց, երբ 9-րդ հաղթանակը տարավ, Յուվեն 2005/06-ին 9 հաղթանակ էր տարել, ոչ թե 8)

----------

John (25.11.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Դեզինֆորմացիա)) Ռեկորդը Ռոման նախ կրկնեց, երբ 9-րդ հաղթանակը տարավ, Յուվեն 2005/06-ին 9 հաղթանակ էր տարել, ոչ թե 8)


Ինձ շփոթության մեջ էր գցել sports.ru-ն  :Sad:   :Pardon: 

http://www.sports.ru/football/153716851.html

----------

John (25.11.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

Յուվենտուս-Ռոմա 1-0
Ռոման հերթական անգամ Իտալիայի գավաթումմ դուրս եկավ կիսաեզրափակիչ:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ Ռոման Իտալիայի գավաթի խաղարկություններում 21 անգամ դուրս ա եկել կիսաեզրափակիչ, որոնցից 17-ում հաղթել ա:

----------


## romanista

Հա, ու նենց թռավ գավաթից, որ մնում ա մենակ գլուխդ առնես ձեռներիդ մեջ ու լացես: «Անլվաների» հետ պատասխան խաղում Նեապոլում «Ռոմայից» անցած տարվա թմի հոտն էր գալիս, հուսով եմ էլ տենց «անջատումներ» թիմը չի ունենա: Մանավանդ, որ մնաց պայքարը Ա Սերիայում, պտի Օսվալդոյին ինադու չեմպիոն դառնանք, որ էտի «Յուվեի» կազմում չեմպիոն չդառնա  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մարադոնան դուխ տվեց իրա ներկայությամբ:

----------


## Gayl

ՖՌԱՆՉԵՍԿՈ ՏՈՏՏԻ։ Լեգենդը երեք օր առաջ իր վերջին խաղն անցկացրեց։ Բոլոր ժամանակների հզորագաույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը։ Երբ ասում ես Ռոմա միանշանակ հասկանում ես Տոծի։ Ֆուտբոլիստ ով ստիպեց շատ շատերին սիրել իրեն, Իտալիայի հավաքականը և Ռոման։ Ամբողջ կյանքում (25 տարի) խաղացել է Ռոմայում, ստացել է շատ լավ առաջարկներ գերհզոր ակումբներից, բայց մերժել է ու չի լքել իր թիմը։ Կարճ ասած կենդանի ԼԵԳԵՆԴ ՖՌԱՆՉԵՍԿՈ ՏՈՏՏԻ։
Հա ու կապ չունի, որ ինքը թքում էր ֆուտբոլիստի վրա ու հետևից ինադու ոտերներին են հարվածում։ ԼԱՎ Ա ԱՐԵԼ։

----------

Tiger29 (31.05.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> ՖՌԱՆՉԵՍԿՈ ՏՈՏՏԻ։ Լեգենդը երեք օր առաջ իր վերջին խաղն անցկացրեց։ Բոլոր ժամանակների հզորագաույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը։ Երբ ասում ես Ռոմա միանշանակ հասկանում ես Տոծի։ Ֆուտբոլիստ ով ստիպեց շատ շատերին սիրել իրեն, Իտալիայի հավաքականը և Ռոման։ Ամբողջ կյանքում (25 տարի) խաղացել է Ռոմայում, ստացել է շատ լավ առաջարկներ գերհզոր ակումբներից, բայց մերժել է ու չի լքել իր թիմը։ Կարճ ասած կենդանի ԼԵԳԵՆԴ ՖՌԱՆՉԵՍԿՈ ՏՈՏՏԻ։
> Հա ու կապ չունի, որ ինքը թքում էր ֆուտբոլիստի վրա ու հետևից ինադու ոտերներին են հարվածում։ ԼԱՎ Ա ԱՐԵԼ։


Իրոք լեգենդ: Մի տեսակ տխրեցի, նրա հեռանալով կարծես հեռացան երիտասարդ տարիներս, որտեղ նա միշտ կար  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Սաղ լավ էիր ասել, բացի վերջին նախադասությունից  :Wink:

----------

Tiger29 (31.05.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Իրոք լեգենդ: Մի տեսակ տխրեցի, նրա հեռանալով կարծես հեռացան երիտասարդ տարիներս, որտեղ նա միշտ կար 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սաղ լավ էիր ասել, բացի վերջին նախադասությունից


Ափսոս չես նայել էդ հրաժեշտի խաղը։ Չէր լինում նայել, թե ոնց են Լեգենդին հրաժեշտ տալիս։
Չէ, չէ ախպերս ամենավերջինն եմ լավ ասել։ Ֆուտբոլում էդպիսի բաներն անընդունելի են, բայց որ Ֆռանչեսկոն ա ուրեմն լավ ա արել, իրան կարելի էր :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Ափսոս չես նայել էդ հրաժեշտի խաղը։ Չէր լինում նայել, թե ոնց են Լեգենդին հրաժեշտ տալիս։
> Չէ, չէ ախպերս ամենավերջինն եմ լավ ասել։ Ֆուտբոլում էդպիսի բաներն անընդունելի են, բայց որ Ֆռանչեսկոն ա ուրեմն լավ ա արել, իրան կարելի էր


Ես իրեն միշտ համակրել եմ ու տենց դրվագները ոչ նկատել եմ, ոչ էլ հիմա հիշում եմ  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (31.05.2017)

----------

